# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Fus fus...vete vete!!!!!

## F. Lázaro

Necesito ayuda para echar este calor de aquí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

El miércoles día 30 da ésto la AEMET  :Cool: 



Madre de dios, como va a picar el Lorenzo...menos mal que esta semana me toca currar de noche...dentro de lo que cabe, se está mejor, y así, por el día, toda la calor la pasaré en la camita durmiendo (si soy capaz claro  :Embarrassment: , porque con ese calor... :Big Grin: ), tendré que dormir dentro de la bañera  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Es preferible que te llegue, así como sin esperarlo, por lo menos no sufres sabiendo la que te espera de forma cierta :Embarrassment: 
¡Claro que de esta manera está uno preparado de viveres! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  y una buena logistica de aire fresquito :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno y son solo 38º o 39º, grados dad gracias a que no son 43º, que espero que no lleguen pero que seguramente lo hagan hacia julio o agosto :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

> Necesito ayuda para echar este calor de aquí...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Madre de dios, como va a picar el Lorenzo...menos mal que esta semana me toca currar de noche...dentro de lo que cabe, se está mejor, y así, por el día, toda la calor la pasaré en la camita durmiendo (si soy capaz claro , porque con ese calor...), tendré que dormir dentro de la bañera





> Es preferible que te llegue, así como sin esperarlo, por lo menos no sufres sabiendo la que te espera de forma cierta
> ¡Claro que de esta manera está uno preparado de viveres! y una buena logistica de aire fresquito





> Bueno y son solo 38º o 39º, grados dad gracias a que no son 43º, que espero que no lleguen pero que seguramente lo hagan hacia julio o agosto.



A lo mejor, si nos ponemos todos los de levante a soplar conseguimos que el calor se pase para Portugal. :Stick Out Tongue: 


Voy a mentar al diablo: Habrá que estar muy pero que muy atento a los Incendios. Con lo que ha llovido la maleza habrá crecido una barbaridad y con la de calor que hay ahora se habrá secado y estará lista para prender como la yesca.  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mijas hay 1. Pero yo he estado por la sierra de sevilla y hay zonas de pasto de mas de 1m :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## sergi1907

Y esto es sólo el principio del verano :Frown: 

Mucho me temo que este año va a ser muy malo en incendios.  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Los trabajadores de la lucha contra el fuego, presumiblemente tendrán mucho trabajo éste año, aunque ójala y las previsiones no se cumplan, y los que tengan pudedan sofocarse fácilmente... Lo realmente cierto éste año será que los hidroaviones y helicópteros, no tendrán muchos problemas para coger agua de los embalses a tope, éste exagerado año hidrológico. Ójala y aunque sabemos, que los habrá, no se lleven con ellos ninguna vida humana. Suerte y nuestro reconocimiento a todas esas personas que dan su vida por sofocarlos. Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

> Y esto es sólo el principio del verano
> 
> Mucho me temo que este año va a ser muy malo en incendios.


Así es Sergi, aunque creo que cuando se produce un incendio, influye mucho el viento, si no hace mucho viento se extingue pronto, pero como haya mucho viento no hay quien lo pare  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pero sobre todo que no se produsca el incendio es lo importante. :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

> Necesito ayuda para echar este calor de aquí...
> 
> El miércoles día 30 da ésto la AEMET 
> 
> 
> 
> Madre de dios, como va a picar el Lorenzo...menos mal que esta semana me toca currar de noche...dentro de lo que cabe, se está mejor, y así, por el día, toda la calor la pasaré en la camita durmiendo (si soy capaz claro , porque con ese calor...), tendré que dormir dentro de la bañera


uhí que rojo se vé eso menudo sofoco  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Lo siento,pero el verano no se va ahora mismo, tendreis que esperar bastante rato, por que el verano acaba de empezar :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo siento,pero el verano no se va ahora mismo, tendreis que esperar bastante rato, por que el verano acaba de empezar


¡A este ya le dá igual! Cuando se ponga a trabajar se va a enterar :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Claro que de esta manera está uno preparado de viveres! y una buena logistica de aire fresquito


Pondré el aparato de aire a toda pastilla, luego por detrás al ventilador le pongo un saco de harina...y va a parecer esto Candanchú!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Lo siento,pero el verano no se va ahora mismo, tendreis que esperar bastante rato, por que el verano acaba de empezar





> ¡A este ya le dá igual! Cuando se ponga a trabajar se va a enterar


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin: , se pasará todo el día en la piscina y en terrazas no? Déjalo que disfrute mientras pueda  :Big Grin: , que ya tendrá tiempo de probar el calor... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Jajajajaja , se pasará todo el día en la piscina y en terrazas no? Déjalo que disfrute mientras pueda , que ya tendrá tiempo de probar el calor...
> 
> Un saludo.


¿En terrazas? ¡que tiene 11 años, F.Lazaro! lo que está es deseando de salir a la calle a jugar a futbol, sea la hora que sea y que apriete Lorenzo lo que quiera, ¡habiendo luego zumos fresquitosy algún que otro helado!

Pero, como tú dices, que aproveche mientras pueda.
Esto lo pongo ahora porque para mañana ya no lo lee :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿En terrazas? ¡que tiene 11 años, F.Lazaro!


Metedura de pata monumental  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: , no sé donde me he imaginado yo que era más mayor  :Embarrassment: , si es que...esto de los turnos... :Stick Out Tongue: 




> lo que está es deseando de salir a la calle a jugar a futbol, sea la hora que sea y que apriete Lorenzo lo que quiera, ¡habiendo luego zumos fresquitosy algún que otro helado!


Pues como todos hemos hecho a su edad... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: , por lo que, tampoco podemos quejarnos  :Embarrassment: 




> Pero, como tú dices, que aproveche mientras pueda.
> Esto lo pongo ahora porque para mañana ya no lo lee


Jajaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno y son solo 38º o 39º, grados dad gracias a que no son 43º,


No los nombres!!!  :Big Grin: , no sea que vayan a venir!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Con lo que ha llovido la maleza habrá crecido una barbaridad y con la de calor que hay ahora se habrá secado y estará lista para prender como la yesca.


Pues sí  :Mad:  :Mad: , esperemos que el Ala 43 del EA, así como también a los retenes forestales y de bomberos no tengan mucho trabajo...y si puede ser, ninguno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> No los nombres!!! , no sea que vayan a venir!!! 
> 
> Pues sí ,* esperemos que el Ala 43 del EA, así como también a los retenes forestales y de bomberos no tengan mucho trabajo...y si puede ser, ninguno* 
> 
> Un saludo.


Son los unicos a los que pagamos esperando que no tengan que trabajar :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué opináis sobre ésto: Predicción de temperaturas para el jueves



Según el mapa, el jueves vamos a estar a entre -2ºC y 0ºC  :Smile:  Todavía voy a tener que coger el pasamontañas, los guantes, el fular y la chupa de cuero... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Qué opináis sobre ésto: Predicción de temperaturas para el jueves
> 
> 
> 
> Según el mapa, el jueves vamos a estar a entre -2ºC y 0ºC  Todavía voy a tener que coger el pasamontañas, los guantes, el fular y la chupa de cuero...


Es el famoso cambio climatico, de 38/40º a 0/-2 3n la parte occidental :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es el famoso cambio climatico, de 38/40º a 0/-2 3n la parte occidental


Jejejejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya decia yo que teniamos una entrada de verano demasiado fresca ahora nos vamos a enterar. 

¿Y de las minimas no decis nada? por el suroeste tambien van a estar altas entre 22ºC y 24ºC, casi en el imite del sueño, que por la noche casi no se puede dormir. Pero claro con el invente de los botes estos de limpiacristales (lleno de agua claro) el pulverizador delante del ventilador y a pulverizar, y toda la noche fresquito :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Y de las minimas no decis nada? por el suroeste tambien van a estar altas entre 22ºC y 24ºC, casi en el imite del sueño, que por la noche casi no se puede dormir.


Peor es en mi caso, que tengo que dormir con esos 40ºC... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: , aunque bueno, dormir se duerme, eso sí...cuando me he levantado hoy hace un rato...la cama era un charco de sudor... :Big Grin: , si la estrujo lleno un cubo de 25 litros... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Pero claro con el invente de los botes estos de limpiacristales (lleno de agua claro) el pulverizador delante del ventilador y a pulverizar, y toda la noche fresquito.


Con ese método vas a estar fresco un rato, pero cuidado, porque, si fuera poco ya la calor que hace, con toda la humedad artificial que creas con eso...va a ser infernal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

No creas que hace mucho bochorno, el año pasado me fue bastante bien. Lo unico malo es cuando se me acaba el agua, que me tengo que levantar para llenarlo, pero ya lo iré mejorando :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No creas que hace mucho bochorno, el año pasado me fue bastante bien. Lo unico malo es cuando se me acaba el agua, que me tengo que levantar para llenarlo, pero ya lo iré mejorando.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , tomaré nota del invento, haber si funciona... :Big Grin: , habrá que buscar un dispensador automático con un buen depósito... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> , tomaré nota del invento, haber si funciona..., habrá que buscar un dispensador automático con un buen depósito...


De momento tengo una solucion: tener un cubo de agua al lado :Big Grin: .




Mirando las temperaturas de hoy creo que nos va a hacer falta el invento, porque hay alerta amarilla en zonas como el valle del guadalquivir, del ebro o en la vega del guadiana por temperaturas de hasta 38ºC de maxima. Pero seguramente ese valor se superará y llegaremos a los 40ºC como ayer.
De momento a las 12:23 tenemos 32ºC a la sombra y 38ºC al sol.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí hoy 40ºC. Y ahora mismo a las 01:03 hace 31ºC. Imposible dormir esta noche. Aqui estoy con el invento hechandome agua, el ventilador y lugo cuando me acueste pondré el aire. 
Según han dicho en los informativos del tiempo de La 1 excepto por la bajada de temperaturas maximas para mañana, para el resto de los dias y para la semana que viene las temperaturas van a ser muy altas. Aquí está el verano el que deciamos que no llegaba :Embarrassment:  :Frown: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Imposible dormir esta noche. Aqui estoy con el invento hechandome agua, el ventilador y lugo cuando me acueste pondré el aire.


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , a mí me gusta más meterme en la bañera llena de agua fría, y después, me meto en la ducha y la pongo en modo lluvia...y se está en la gloria... :Big Grin: , lo malo que en cuanto la apagas, a la media hora ya estás igual otra vez, así que...ota vez a la ducha... :Big Grin: 




> Aquí está el verano el que deciamos que no llegaba.


Este año nos vamos a enterar también... :Embarrassment: , hemos tenido un invierno frío y lluvioso, así que el verano ya me entiendes... :Big Grin: 

Bueno, me voy a excavar una cueva debajo de casa para resguardarme porque esto no hay quien lo soporte, voy a hacer igual que los osos en invierno que no salen de octubre a marzo, lo único, que en vez de hibernar, yo voy a veranear... :Big Grin: , no pienso salir de ahi hasta octubre lo menos... :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy, mañana y el martes, la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología activa el nivel amarillo por riesgo de altas temperaturas en Extremadura, Andalucía y Castilla-La Mancha.

Pero aparte de por sí el sofocante calor diurno, hay que sumar el nocturno, porque por la noche en algunos sitios no va a bajar de 25ºC  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Habrá que sacar de nuevo los colchones a la terraza o dormir en la bañera... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Modelos de la Aemet. Temperaturas máx y min para el martes





En fin, habrá que aguantar como se pueda con lo que venga. Me parece a mí que voy a aplicar una buena política de trasvases barril -> estómago  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

F. Lázaro, no solo alerta amarilla ya es naranja por temperaturas máximas de hasta 40ºC(es decir 42ºC o 43ºC). Aquí ahora mismo 41ºC a la sombra y 52ºC al sol, con eso os lo digo todo. Y esta noche duermo en el sofá con el aire acondicionado a tope y el "water-magic 1000" al lado bien cargado. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> F. Lázaro, no solo alerta amarilla ya es naranja por temperaturas máximas de hasta 40ºC(es decir 42ºC o 43ºC). Aquí ahora mismo 41ºC a la sombra y 52ºC al sol, con eso os lo digo todo. Y esta noche duermo en el sofá con el aire acondicionado a tope y el "water-magic 1000" al lado bien cargado.


Esto es una burrada, aquí no hay quien pare.
Hemos pasado de un tiempo de lluvias mil , , a tener a Lorenzo apretando como un desesperado

A ver, ¿quien puede dormir de esa forma?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno y ahora tendremos 41ºC de maxima hasta el viernes por lo menos, con su correspondiente alerta naranja :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esto es una burrada, aquí no hay quien pare.
> A ver, ¿quien puede dormir de esa forma?


Yo desde luego no  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: , anoche hasta las 4 y media de la mañana no conseguí conciliar el sueño  :Mad:  :Mad: , me tuve que meter 4 o 5 veces en la ducha con el efecto lluvia y por lo menos ese rato se te pasaba el calor  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Aunque capaz de que con esta calor haya gente que duerma sin ventilador ni aire ni nada, y además arropado... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No cantan ni las chicharras del calor que hace... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , dirán que se está mejor dentro de los árboles al fresquito... :Big Grin: , y luego ya por la noche saldrán, así se entretienen también con los grillos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

En días como estos es cuando agradezco vivir a 1.100 msnm

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En días como estos es cuando agradezco vivir a 1.100 msnm


En condiciones iguales de atmósfera libre, presión, y todas esas cosas, viene a decir que si tenemos unos 41 o 42 allí harán unos 35 o así no???  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

^^ No he mirado ningún termómetro, pero por allí andará la cosa...

Además, hay que tener en cuenta el efecto de la gran cantidad de agua que mana por todos lados ^_^

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Además, hay que tener en cuenta el efecto de la gran cantidad de agua que mana por todos lados


También, aunque...eso no hace subir la humedad y por tanto la sensación térmica???  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

Nu! No hay una humedad asfixiante, de esa que te puedes encontrar en la costa y similares... evapora lo justo, y ese vapor se dispersa rápidamente (estamos muy arriba, y el viento se lo lleva todo  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ostras!! No me acordaba del viento a esas alturas... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: , ahí debe de pegar bien algunas ráfagas... :Big Grin: 

Vamos, que entre la temperatura, el viento, el agua, y entre montañas...se debe estar en la gloria...jejeje  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

> ahí debe de pegar bien algunas ráfagas...


Cada tarde se forman unas térmicas del copón, que me hacen sufrir por mis planticas. Por la mañana, levante suave... por la tarde, poniente fuerte.

En fin, que si la casa y los terrenos fueran mios en propiedad (o arrendamiento a largo plazo), ya mismo me habría metido a plantar un cortavientos y a construir un aerogenerador de unos pocos kW  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí en Sevilla hacia las 16:00 se han alcanzado 40ºC a la sombra. 

Y a las 19:00 más o menos se ha levantado un aiere del oeste bien fresquito que ha hecho que ahora mismo haga una temperatura de 34ºC, pero una sensación de unos 2 o 3 grados menos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Parece que esta noche no va a hacer mucha calor.

Ahora mismo la humedad al 51%.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí en Sevilla hacia las 16:00 se han alcanzado 40ºC a la sombra.


Yo no he querido ni mirarlo para no llevarme ningún susto...jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , he puesto el aire a "FULL" y arreglado... :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> Parece que esta noche no va a hacer mucha calor.


A ver si acaso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Pues parece que no se va.

Estas son las imágenes de los mapas de avisos y temperaturas máximas de la AEMET para hoy, mañana y el jueves.

Hoy:
 

Mañana:
 

Jueves:
 

Y ninguna es por lluvia o viento. :EEK!:  :Frown:  :EEK!:  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Son todas por calor. Además en Jaen tendran Alerta maxima por Temperaturas maxima que llegarán a 44ºC :EEK!: .
Aquí en Sevilla supongo que no nos quedaremos muy lejos, aunque solo ponga 40ºC.
Y no solo las maximas, tambien las minimas:
Hoy, mañana y pasado no bajaremos en Sevilla de los ¡¡27ºC!!.
Creo que vamos a hacer un maratón de aire acondicionado. Lo he puesto hace media hora y creo que no lo quitaré por lo menos hasta el viernes :Frown: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Registros de hoy en Sevilla:

03:30: Temperatura:28ºC   Humedad:73%

11:30: Temperatura:30ºC   Humedad:70%

13:30: Temperatura:31ºC   Humedad:64%


Parece que la humedad va bajando, espero que no haga demasiado bochorno :Frown: 

Ayer a las 15:30: Temperatura:38ºC  Humedad:52%

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que directamente del Invierno, vamos a pasar al verano. Esta imagen de mi termómetro a las 17:30, al sol, esta es la maxima. A la sombra ronda los 25ºC. Ya por aquí quitamos las mantas y los chaquetones, y vuelven las mangas cortas:

----------


## ben-amar

Paulatinamente ha ido desapareciendo, climatologicamente hablando, las estaciones de primavera y otoño.
Aqui se pasa del frio al calor directamente, y viceversa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Paulatinamente ha ido desapareciendo, climatologicamente hablando, las estaciones de primavera y otoño.
> Aqui se pasa del frio al calor directamente, y viceversa.


Y además ese calor y frío, cada vez van siendo más fuertes. Me refiero, en invierno, cuando se ha visto nevar en Sevilla, o ese mismo día no pasamos de los 4ºC. O otro día que nos levantamos a -4ºC, o en mi pueblo que llegaron a medir -9ºC, se helaron hasta las fuentes naturales. O el otro día, nevando en Tenerife. Se alcanzó una mínima de 3ºC en Tenerife!!! O luego en verano, como pudiesteis ver 50ºC, que seguramente se supere, pero eso no se puede fotografiar porque no hay narices de salir a la calle.
A este paso no sé adonde vamos a llegar. :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

El invierno se despide este domingo con tiempo estable y soleado
hace 2 horas 58 mins
MADRID, 19 (EUROPA PRESS) Las temperaturas suaves y los cielos soleados serán los protagonistas de este domingo, último día del invierno, en el que tan sólo se registrará cierta nubosidad en el litoral mediterráneo y algún chubasco aislado en Cataluña y Baleares, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). 

Mañana, cielos poco nubosos o despejados en casi toda la península.
Temperaturas en ligero ascenso en el interior de la Península y en Canarias.

En cambio, en el resto del país predominarán los cielos poco nubosos o despejados, excepto algunos intervalos nubosos que se registrarán en el Cantábrico y en Canarias, pero que se disiparán pronto.

Asimismo, se esperan nubes de evolución diurna por la tarde en la mitad sur peninsular, así como bancos de niebla matinales en puntos del interior peninsular y calimas en las canarias orientales.

Las temperaturas seguirán siendo agradables, aunque las diurnas descenderán de forma moderada en el tercio oriental peninsular y Baleares. En el resto, se mantendrán con pocos cambios.

Por último, llegará viento fuerte de levante al Estrecho, motivo por el cual Cádiz y Menorca activarán la alerta por fuerte oleaje. También se espera viento moderado con intervalos de fuerte en el litoral Alborán y Galicia.

Además, en Girona y nordeste de Baleares se espera viento de componente norte con intervalos de fuerte a primeras horas, que tenderá a amainar a flojo o moderado, al igual que en Canarias. En el resto será procedente del este.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy hemos tenido un día algo caluroso por aquí, por el valle del Guadalquivir. No se por vuestras zonas como habrá ido, pero por aquí hemos tenido 28ºC de maxima a la sombra (16:10), y una máxima al sol de 34ºC(19:20).
Mañana se espera que las temperaturas máximas asciendan de 1-3ºC, según la zona. 
Preparaos que, antes de que os deis cuenta, estamos otra vez en las piscinas y en los embalses de baño!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pero hay una idea que me surge: ¿Podría ser esta la "1ª Ola de calor de la temporada"? 
Las temperaturas máximas para estas fechas suelen ser 22-23, en vez 29-30.


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## perdiguera

Teniendo en cuenta que estás en Sevilla es una buena temperatura pero la temperatura que hoy se registraba en Beceite a la 1 del mediodía era de 22ºC lo cual es, relativamente, bastante más.
Puede que sea la primera ola de calor, pero creo que el frío todavía no se ha marchado, al menos eso me han dicho un par de abuelos que me he encontrado por Beceite y hemos comentado el calor.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Por la zona de Valencia, máximas de 22ºC, buena teperatura.

Voy a mirar los mapas a ver si se trata de una "ola de calor" o tan sólo es que has apagado demasiado pronto el HAARP y se ha venido el Anticiclón de las Azores de visita por aquí.

----------


## Luján

Parece que no es una "ola de calor" como tal.

Actualmente nos está atravesando una dorsal anticiclónica que da estabilidad y cielos despejados. En 60-66 horas se espera que nos pase, de oeste a este, una vaguada, que dejará precipitaciones, en principio débiles, y una bajada generalizada, pero suave, de las temperaturas.

Animación creada a través de las salidas del modelo GSF de la Wetterzentrale alemana, obtenidas a través de CEAMET.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Teniendo en cuenta que estás en Sevilla es una buena temperatura pero la temperatura que hoy se registraba en Beceite a la 1 del mediodía era de 22ºC lo cual es, relativamente, bastante más.
> Puede que sea la primera ola de calor, *pero creo que el frío todavía no se ha marchado*, al menos eso me han dicho un par de abuelos que me he encontrado por Beceite y hemos comentado el calor.
> Un saludo.



Yo no he dicho que el frío se halla ido, sino que el calor ha llegado demasiado pronto :Wink: 
Hoy estamos teniendo un día más bien veraniego.
Hace apenas unos minutos 29ºC a la sombra y 35ºC al sol, y subiendo.

----------


## Luján

9 de la mañana. Cielo despejado y 10º. Hoy me da que será un día calentito.

Y mañana más y pasado más aún. Por lo menos es lo que dice la AEMET:

máximas hoy

variación de las máximas mañana

variación de las máximas pasado mañana

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí ahora hace bastante calor.

Y según las previsiones entre el viernes y el sábado se pueden alcanzar los 30ºC :Frown:

----------


## Luján

En hora y media ha subido ya a 16ºC, unos 4º por hora.

Si sigue calentando así hasta las 16:00 tendremos máximas de 42ºC!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Evidentemente, el aumento de la temperatura no es lineal. Según avance la mañana, cada hora aumentará menos, pero los 24ºC se superan seguro.

Además, entrará la brisa de mar que refrescará un poco.

----------


## Jonasino

A ver si no se invierte la pendiente de la curva de llenadop de los embalses. Supongo que la nieve que se derrita por este calor compense la falta de lluvias.

----------


## ben-amar

Por aquí, cielo cubierto, 25º
Un bochorno que lo flipas

----------


## Luján

Aquí en Valencia a las 16:00, se ha quedado el termómetro en unos agradables 22ºC, con una brisa del SE a 16Km/h.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí, 18:00 cubierto, 22ºC viento E-SE 25Km/h y fresquito.
Manga larga-> A gusto
Manga corta-> No recomendable (posible sensación de frío).

Mañana, si no vuelve a estar nublado, supongo que llegaremos a los 30ºC.

----------


## Luján

Nota de prensa de ayer de la AEMET:




> *Temperaturas altas en la Península y Baleares*
> 
> 
>         06/04/2011  Nota informativa
> 
>                     En la Península y Baleares se  está produciendo una entrada de aire de origen africano, cálido y seco,  que está dando lugar a temperaturas máximas más altas a los valores  normales para esta época del año, de tal manera que se alcanzan valores  superiores a 25ºC en la mayor parte de zonas. En los próximos días  continuará el ascenso progresivo de las temperaturas, que será más  acusado en el área mediterránea durante el viernes 8, superándose los  30ºC en amplias zonas de la Península, sobre todo en puntos de Galicia,   mitad sur y oriental de la Península. También es importante señalar que  el índice de radiación ultravioleta será superior al que corresponde a  esta época del año en todo el país, incluyendo Canarias.
>      A partir del sábado 9 se iniciará un descenso de temperaturas que  afectará el sábado al cuadrante noroeste peninsular, especialmente a  Galicia, y el domingo 10 al resto de la mitad norte, zona centro y área  mediterránea peninsular.
>      Es posible que esta situación vuelva a repetirse durante la semana que viene.
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy hemos tenido un día lejos de ser normal para estas fechas, con 33ºC de máxima a la sombra, y 37ºC al sol. Ahora que son las 00:00 hace 22ºC, vaya nochecita vamos a pasar como no se calme.
Por suerte para los que vivimos en el W, para mañana los vientos rolan a componente W-NW, y por esta zona traerá bajada de 2-4º de temperatura, mientras que por el E, subiran un poco. Ahora os mandamos el calor :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

> Hoy hemos tenido un día lejos de ser normal para estas fechas, con 33ºC de máxima a la sombra, y 37ºC al sol. Ahora que son las 00:00 hace 22ºC, vaya nochecita vamos a pasar como no se calme.
> Por suerte para los que vivimos en el W, para mañana los vientos rolan a componente W-NW, y por esta zona traerá bajada de 2-4º de temperatura, mientras que por el E, subiran un poco. Ahora os mandamos el calor.


Creo que hubiesen preferido que les enviasemos algo de lluvia, el calor ya les llegara tambien.

----------


## Luján

> Creo que hubiesen preferido que les enviasemos algo de lluvia, el calor ya les llegara tambien.


Pues sí, la verdad es que sí. Preferimos lluvia a calor. Al menos yo.

----------


## sergi1907

Noticia del diario La Mañana de Lleida.


El observatorio meteorológico de Lleida ha batido el récord de persistencia de calor en un principio de mes de abril. 

Desde 1941, año que empezó a funcionar este observatorio, nunca se había registrado una temperatura media de 18,5 grados en los diez primeros días de abril, temperatura media que es seis grados más alta de la media en 70 años. Asimismo, la temperatura media de las máximas es de 26,7 grados, siete grados y medio superior a la media normal de esta primera decena del mes de abril. 
Y es que se están registrando temperaturas dignas de la segunda quincena de mayo. Ayer en las comarcas de Lleida se llegaron a temperaturas de entre 26 y 32 grados. Destacan los 32,4 grados en Seròs, 31 grados en Alcarràs, Lleida, Aitona e Isona, 30 grados en Castelldans, la Pobla de Segur y muchas otras poblaciones que alcanzaron los 29 y los 30 grados.
Sólo encontramos dos fechas más tempranas con temperatura más alta en los últimos 70 años. Fue entre el 24 y 25 de marzo de 1955, en que se llegó a los 30-31 grados y el 6 de abril de 1949, cuando se alcanzaron los 32 grados, aunque sólo hubo tres días seguidos de calor, a diferencia de ahora, que acabarán siendo 10.
En abril es extraño alcanzar los 30 grados. Desde 1941 sólo se ha llegado a esta temperatura en cinco abriles, contando este año 2011. En el año 2002 se llegó a los 30,5 grados el 25 de abril, el 28 de abril de 1947 se alcanzó los 30,4 grados y el 20 de abril de 1945 a los 33. 
En el Pirineo, a 2.000 metros de altura, las temperaturas máximas han oscilado entre los 14 y los 18 grados, mientras que las mínimas han estado lejos de la helada, ya que han oscilado entre los seis y los nueve grados.
Las estaciones de esquí temen sufrir una mala temporada a causa de las elevadas temperaturas y una huída de los turistas a las zonas de playa. En Port Ainé, por ejemplo, registró ayer 18 grados. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00

Y hoy puede ser peor :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por aquí se han cumplido las predicciones. 
Ha cambiado el viento a componente W, y ha amanecido con algunas nubes. La tamperatura a las 09:00 era de 13ºC y ahora mismo hace 24ºC con un poco de viento. Puede que lleguemos a los 30ºC. 
Por cierto, hay alertas activadas por calor en Valencia y Murcia:
Temperatura máxima de 36ºC :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=hoy

----------


## REEGE

A las 8:00 horas de la mañana he recogido:

Max. en Fresnedas de ayer.............. 31º          Min.  .............  10º

Que venga pronto el invierno... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vya temperaturas se están alcanzando en la Comunidad valencia, según Meteoclimatic :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Mientras nosotros aquí a 23 y agradables ºC :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Observatorio Máx.  
 Manises - Aeropuerto (Valencia) 36,5 
 Llaurí (Valencia) 36,1 
 Manises (Valencia) 35,8  
 St Vicent Raspeig-Centro (Alacant) 35,4  
 Torrent - CEIP A. Machado (Valencia) 35,4  
 L'Eliana (Valencia) 34,9  
 Campolivar (Valencia) 34,9  
 Elche - Algorós (Alacant) 34,8  
 Crevillente - El Realengo (Alacant) 34,8  
 Orihuela (Alacant) 34,7

----------


## embalses al 100%

Última hora, que acabo de ver en las noticias de La 1.
Se ha declarado un incendio forestal en Gandía.

Mal empezamos. Estoy viendo un verano en alerta permanente :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

> Última hora, que acabo de ver en las noticias de La 1.
> Se ha declarado un incendio forestal en Gandía.
> 
> Mal empezamos. Estoy viendo un verano en alerta permanente.



Pues sí.

Es "lo malo" de un invierno lluvioso: Crece mucha maleza que queda como combustible para los incendios de verano.

Deberíamos abrir un hilo específico para hacer un seguimiento de los incendios

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues sí.
> 
> Es "lo malo" de un invierno lluvioso: Crece mucha maleza que queda como combustible para los incendios de verano.
> 
> *Deberíamos abrir un hilo específico para hacer un seguimiento de los incendios*


¡Pues tu mismo!  :Wink: 

Edit: ya esta abierto por Reege

----------


## Luján

> ¡Pues tu mismo! 
> 
> Edit: ya esta abierto por Reege


Pozi.

Justo tras escribirlo ví el nuevo hilo.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estas han sido las temperaturas máximas de hoy según meteoclimatic. A buen seguro, que hay bastantes records:

Observatorio Máx. 
 Orihuela (Alacant) 37,8 
 Llano de Brujas (Murcia) 37,5  
 Llaurí (Valencia) 37,4  
 Elche - Algorós (Alacant) 37,3  
 Crevillente - El Realengo (Alacant) 37,3  
 San Bartolomé (Alacant) 37,2 
 Murcia (Murcia) 37,1  
 Archena (Murcia)  
 Almoradí (Alacant) 36,9  
 Murcia - Puente Tocinos (Murcia) 36,8 

Aunque tengo que decir que varios modelos apuntan a una Semana Santa pasada por agua.

----------


## REEGE

Chicos, como dicen ultimamente... Semana Santa llueve!!! La pongan la fecha que la pongan...
Menudo disgusto para los costaleros y los que viven esa semana con pasión y para el sector servicios que esos días se mueve como nunca...
Yo también lo he visto y el enlace que más me gusta es uno de los pastores del pueblo que se adivina bastante... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
La verdad es que podía llover antes o después y dejarlo para otros días...
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Los datos de las torres del CEAM en la Comunidad Valenciana dan estos valores máximos: (http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/observacio...rres_ceam.html)

Provincia de Castellón:
Cirat: 36.1ºC

Provincia de Valencia:
Xátiva: 35.8ºC

Provincia de Alicante:
Orihuela: 39ºC

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Los datos de las torres del CEAM en la Comunidad Valenciana dan estos valores máximos: (http://www.ceam.es/ceamet/observacio...rres_ceam.html)
> 
> Provincia de Castellón:
> Cirat: 36.1ºC
> 
> Provincia de Valencia:
> Xátiva: 35.8ºC
> 
> *Provincia de Alicante:
> Orihuela: 39ºC*


Ufff, 39ºC. Casi 40ºC. Y hay que recordar que las máximas siempre son a la sombra :EEK!:  :EEK!: . 39ºC en Abril. No quiero ni pensar como se tenía que estar al sol.

----------


## ben-amar

Lucena, 20:00; 23 º
No esta nada mal como adelanto del verano.  :Cool: 
Entre el anticiclon de las Azores y las corrientes africanas estamos apañados :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Llevamos varios días con máximas superando los 30ºC y por la noche no bajando de loos 20ºC. Yer la máxima a la sombra fue de 34ºC y al sol de 41ºC. Este noche a las 02:00 aún hacía 22ºC y la mínima esta mañana a las 07:30 con 18ºC.
Ya empieza a ser dificil conciliar el sueño y por la tarde se empieza a hechar de menos al aiere acondicionado. Para hoy se espera más calor aún.
Pero por suerte parece que bajaran un poco las temperaturas esta semana que viene.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues parece que al pasar el 40 de Mayo, el mal tiempo y el fresquito se van. Esto nos espera para toda la semana. Y yo creo, que se quedará como mínimo has finales de Septiembre :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: . Hpy hemos tenido 34ºc a la sombra y 42ºc al sol.



Y las noches empiezan a ser ya algo cálidas. Ahora mismo 22ºC.

----------


## ben-amar

Primera incursion de las corrientes saharianas, para el miercoles, previsto en Sevila, 36 º a la sombra

----------


## Luján

Datos del lunes en la Comunidad Valenciana:

Máxima (en las torres del CEAMET): 37.4ºC en Orihuela, Alicante.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya con las temperaturas... se ve que últimamente los termómetros de máxima y mínima no andan muy bien, me explico:

Según Roberto Brasero, se ha registrado una máxima en la isla de Alborán, que ahora mismo no recuerdo si eran 45º o 47º grados, creo que ha dicho 47, pero no estoy seguro ahora mismo.

El caso, es imposible que, dicha isla, siendo tan pequeña y teniendo la influencia del mar, pueda registrar esa temperatura  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Otro caso curioso, según el tiempo de la 1ª, es que Badajoz la mínima había sido de 13 grados, cuando en otras ciudades de la meseta, más al norte y a mucha mayor altitud que Badajoz, daba la casualidad que la temperatura mínima era mucho mayor, algo también bastante raro... :Confused:  :Confused: 

Se ve que a los termómetros de máxima y mínima, no los ajustaron correctamente, o no los pulsaron bien, porque vamos... sino, no me lo explico.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vaya con las temperaturas... se ve que últimamente los termómetros de máxima y mínima no andan muy bien, me explico:
> 
> Según Roberto Brasero, se ha registrado una máxima en la isla de Alborán, que ahora mismo no recuerdo si eran 45º o 47º grados, creo que ha dicho 47, pero no estoy seguro ahora mismo.
> 
> El caso, es imposible que, dicha isla, siendo tan pequeña y teniendo la influencia del mar, pueda registrar esa temperatura 
> 
> Otro caso curioso, según el tiempo de la 1ª, es que Badajoz la mínima había sido de 13 grados, cuando en otras ciudades de la meseta, más al norte y a mucha mayor altitud que Badajoz, daba la casualidad que la temperatura mínima era mucho mayor, algo también bastante raro...
> 
> Se ve que a los termómetros de máxima y mínima, no los ajustaron correctamente, o no los pulsaron bien, porque vamos... sino, no me lo explico.


Será eso, o mal ajustado o un error de lectura.
De momento por aquí no se como no revientan.
Hoy hemos tenido 38ºC de máxima a la sombra y 46ºC al sol.
Y las mínimas ya no bajan de los 20ºCF, y empieza a ser algo complicado conciliar el sueño y con eso están los mosquitos. Aunque creo que ese problem se acaba esta noche con la salamanquesa que acabo de ver... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy hemos tenido 38ºC de máxima a la sombra y 43ºC al sol.
Para mañana y pasado ya empiezan las alertas por calor en el valle del Guadalquivir y así estaremos hasta Septiembre.

Aunque en las islas oru¡ientales se están friendo con temperaturas superiores a 37ºC. Mañana ellos tienen alerta naranja. Las de Aragón y La Rioja son por tormentas.

Mañana:

----------


## Luján

> Hoy hemos tenido 38ºC de máxima a la sombra y 43ºC al sol.
> Para mañana y pasado ya empiezan las alertas por calor en el valle del Guadalquivir y así estaremos hasta Septiembre.
> 
> Aunque en las islas oru¡ientales se están friendo con temperaturas superiores a 37ºC. Mañana ellos tienen alerta naranja. Las de Aragón y La Rioja son por tormentas.
> 
> Mañana:


Ha llegado la calima a Canarias, o al menos eso han dicho en el tiempo de la sexta de esta tarde.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Ha llegado la calima a Canarias*, o al menos eso han dicho en el tiempo de la sexta de esta tarde.


Y aquí llegará la calina. De momento estamos a 39ºC a la sombra al sol no quiero ni pensarlo.
Por cierto, ayer dieron la rueda de prensa y pronos ticaron lo siguiente para este verano:

1º-Las temperaturas un poco más altas sobre todo en el Sur, Baleares y Canarias.(Es decir, que llegaremos casi seguro a superar los 45ºC a la sombra)

2º-Luvias normales.(Es decir, que no veremos caer ni una puñe**ra gota hasta Noviembre por lo menos)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 1º-Las temperaturas un poco más altas sobre todo en el Sur, Baleares y Canarias.(*Es decir, que llegaremos casi seguro a superar los 45ºC a la sombra*)


No te preocupes amigo, ya sabes que en nuestro perfil genético ya traemos la "_calorina_" de serie  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , así que no nos va a pillar desprevenidos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Por mi zona la MÁXIMA ha sido de 36º y 18º de MINIMA!!!!!!!!
Ya lo tenemos aquí... :Frown: 
Que ganas de que empiece el nuevo año hidrológico... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Cuidaos de éstos calores chicos!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por mi zona la MÁXIMA ha sido de 36º y 18º de MINIMA!!!!!!!!
> Ya lo tenemos aquí...
> Que ganas de que empiece el nuevo año hidrológico...
> Cuidaos de éstos calores chicos!!


Para finales de esta semana se espera la 1ª ola de calor de la temporada.
He estado mirando los modelos, y es bastante probable, será notable sobre todo en Andalucía, Extremadura y Castilla-La Mancha.

Y las mínimas se colocarán ya en torno a los 25ºC, por lo que será bastante dificil dormir. El Verano ha entrado con ganas...

----------


## aberroncho

Temperaturas de ayer día 21 en la zona del embalse de Malpasillo.

Máxima:  40 ºC

Mínima:  21 ºC

Buen comienzo del verano por esta zona.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy empieza la 1ª ola de calor del año y durará hasta el Martes por lo menos. Lo que va siendo un maratón de aire acondicionado. Y con ella vienen esas malditas noches tropicales en las que la temperatura no baja de los 24-25ºC y cualquiera duerme sin el aire acondicionado :Mad:  :Mad: . Que os sea leve:

Ola de calor 24/06/2011  Aviso especial de fenómenos adversos

AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 1/2011

EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 24/06/2011

LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA:

1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Ola de calor

2.- Ámbito geográfico: oeste peninsular, zona centro, valle del Ebro y Cantábrico oriental.

3.- Comienzo de la situación: Desde hoy día 24, comenzando por el oeste peninsular.           

4.- Duración: Hasta el lunes 27 en el noroeste peninsular y hasta el martes 28 en el resto de zonas.           

5.- Grado de probabilidad: Muy probable (70-90%).           

6.- Descripción de la situación meteorológica: a partir de hoy, día 24, una masa de aire muy cálido procedente del norte de África afectará a gran parte de la Península, empezando por el oeste. Dará lugar a un ascenso general y progresivo de las temperaturas. Las subidas serán más intensas en la mitad norte, especialmente en el noroeste, y algo menores en el sur y en el litoral mediterráneo.

Mañana sábado se alcanzarán temperaturas de 36-39 ºC en áreas del interior de Galicia, oeste de Castilla y León y en los valles del Tajo, Guadiana y Guadalquivir. El domingo las temperaturas seguirán aumentando ligera o moderadamente en la mitad norte y de manera ligera en el resto de zonas, alcanzando las máximas 38-40ºC en amplias zonas de la mitad occidental, pudiéndose superar localmente los 40ºC en puntos del interior de Galicia y en los valles del Guadiana y del Guadalquivir y alcanzándose o superándose los 36ºC en el resto de Castilla y León, valle del Ebro y Cantábrico oriental. El lunes se mantendrán las temperaturas con pocos cambios y a partir del martes 28 se iniciará un descenso notable en el noroeste y área Cantábrica y moderado en el resto del tercio occidental que se extenderá al resto de la mitad norte y zona centro el miércoles 29.

Esta situación dará lugar a que el índice de radiación ultravioleta (UVI) sea muy elevado, alcanzándose o superándose valores de 11 en amplias de zonas del país.           

7.- Notificación de actualizaciones futuras o de finalización: AEMET emitirá un nuevo Aviso Especial mañana sábado día 25 y recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en la página web:  www.aemet.es

Para mañana(Maximas):


Para mañama(Mínimas):


Para el lunes(Máximas):


Para el Lunes(Mínimas):

----------


## perdiguera

Más o menos lo normal, a lo que deberíamos estar acostumbrados.
Sólo nos queda el deseo de que sea corto el periodo seco.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Más o menos lo normal, a lo que deberíamos estar acostumbrados.
> Sólo nos queda el deseo *de que sea corto el periodo seco.*
> Un saludo.


Querrás decir el caluroso, porque el seco ya durará hasta Septiembre :Wink: .

----------


## perdiguera

No hombre el seco, que calores ya los pasaremos pero sin agua es peor.
Las cabañuelas están para algo más que para predecir el tiempo futuro, con permiso de Brasero y cía.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Así de bien se estaba el otro día al sol en Sevilla. A la sombra 41ºC.

----------


## Luján

Al menos por el norte, parece que el calorcito se va a ir a partir de mañana:

Avisos (lluvias):


Tormentas:


Variación de Temperatura máxima:



Y el miércoles sigue:



Todo esto, por el paso de W a E de una vaguada en altura, que refrescará el ambiente y traerá algo de inestabilidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, parece que tendremos temperaturas que por aquí abajo tampoco superarán los 33ºC. Por lo menos has el Miercoles durará esto :Smile:  :Smile: .

Ahora que miro los modelos tendremos una vaguada de aire frío en capas medias-altas:

850hPa, día 12, 08:00:


850hPa, día 12, 20:00:


850hPa, día 13 08:00:


500hPa, día 12, 08:00:


500hPa, día 12 14:00:


500hPa, dia 12, 20:00. En esta imágenes se ve en el Caba de San Vicnete un poco a -6ºC, y por el centro de la península a -16ºC, un buen contraste en pocos Km:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí lo que está bien es por la noche  :Smile: 

No me he puesto a mirar las temperaturas nocturnas... pero estos días se está de lujo. De hecho, ha habido alguna noche que ya a eso de las 5 o las 6 de la mañana, incluso empezaba a apetecer una chaquetilla.

A ver si aguantara así todo el verano  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Por aquí lo que está bien es por la noche 
> 
> No me he puesto a mirar las temperaturas nocturnas... pero estos días se está de lujo. De hecho, ha habido alguna noche que ya a eso de las 5 o las 6 de la mañana, incluso empezaba a apetecer una chaquetilla.
> 
> A ver si aguantara así todo el verano


¿no habra nadie por ahí que pueda hacer que aguante?
Ahora mismo se duerme de lujo

----------


## REEGE

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con vosotros... por aquí, por la zona norte del Guadalquivir estamos pasando unos días de lujo... No pasamos de los 32º a excepción de unos días al comienzo del verano, pero con el miedo que teníamos sobre que éste sería el peor verano de muchos años, por ahora, y espero que siga la cosa así muchos días, estamos disfrutando del "lorenzo"...
Aunque es cierto que lo peor debe estar por llegar, no??
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Hombre! ten en cuenta que julio acaba de comenzar. Lorenzo no tiene prisa, sabe que sus presas no pueden escapar, dejara que se doren un poquito antes de convertilas en gambones  :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ¡Hombre! ten en cuenta que julio acaba de comenzar. Lorenzo no tiene prisa, sabe que sus presas no pueden escapar, dejara que se doren un poquito antes de convertilas en gambones


Pues qué quieres que te diga.

Aquí hoy ha llovido. Lo justo para ensuciar más, pero han caído algunas gotas.

De seguir así, no vamos a salir dorados, sino asados en nuestro jugo, como un buen solomillo al horno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí tampoco nos estamos pasando, tan solo la primera semana del verano que estuvimos sobre los 40ºC. 
De momento aquí, lo normal 37-38ºC, eso no es calor.
Y por la noches ni te digo, con 19-20ºC, aquí dormimos de lujo.
Y hoy solo se esperan 34ºC, y de moemnto todavía no he puesto el aire y a estas horas llevaba ya un rato puesto :Smile:  :Smile: .
A ver si se mantiene.

----------


## Luján

> Por aquí tampoco nos estamos pasando, tan solo la primera semana del verano que estuvimos sobre los 40ºC. 
> De momento aquí, lo normal 37-38ºC, eso no es calor.
> Y por la noches ni te digo, con 19-20ºC, aquí dormimos de lujo.
> Y hoy solo se esperan 34ºC, y de moemnto todavía no he puesto el aire y a estas horas llevaba ya un rato puesto.
> A ver si se mantiene.


Pues por aquí, 28ºC y cielos encapotados es lo que nos está dejando esta vaguada. De noche, casi que apetece la chaquetilla.

----------


## ben-amar

Esta mañana me he despertado y ¡¡estaba tapado!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esta mañana me he despertado y ¡¡estaba tapado!!


Pues aquí corre un airecito la mar de fresquito...

----------


## Luján

Aquí ahora mismo cae agua, y no poca.

Eso sí, de 26º dentro de casa no se ha bajado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí ahora mismo cae agua, y no poca.


¿En litros, por favor?

Esa medida de "cae agua y no poca"... como que es un poquillo adimensional, jeje  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> ¿En litros, por favor?
> 
> Esa medida de "cae agua y no poca"... como que es un poquillo adimensional, jeje


Lo siento, pero no tengo pluvio, ni estación meteorológica de confianza.  :Frown: 

La más cercana de la que dispongo datos a través de CEAMET está en Burriana, donde han caído, hasta las 20:40 hora solar, 0.4 litros, lo que no hace justicia a lo que ha caido aquí.

En otros puntos de la geografía valenciana, hay registrados hasta 3.6 litros.

----------


## REEGE

Donde?? Que pasa?? Donde cae agua?? Que la traigan por aquí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 
Que ganas tengo de que alguna tormenta de verano nos visite...
Eso sí, que no sean nada malas con nosotros, pero que refresquen el ambiente!!
Y otra cosa, nos quejamos de todo... con las estupendas temperaturas que tenemos éste verano. Recordaís que decían que sería un verano de record, pero por ahora aquí en la zona norte del Guadalquivir y los días anteriores en Tomelloso parece que estamos viviendo los primeros días de la primavera.
Y con la sabanita por encima embalses al 100%... jajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tienes razón.
Ya lo he dicho varias veces, excepto la 1ª semana que la vivimos por encima de los 40ºC, el resto ha sido normal, o incluso diría yo más fresca, con días que no hemos llegado ni a los 35ºC.
Pero bueno, a ver si se mantiene... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Este verano es, claramente y por ahora, bastante mas fresco que otros anteriores; y que dure  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

por suerte no hemos llegado a los 45ºC como otros años
Un Saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> por suerte no hemos llegado a los 45ºC como otros años
> Un Saludo.


No hemos llegado todavía...
Que el verano empezó hace 25 días solo, no nos confiemos.

----------


## REEGE

Muchísimo verano, seguro que para Agosto que me lo chupo entero en el agujero (Fresnedas) se pone a 40º todo el mes...
Ésto no es nada normal... no creéis!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Muchísimo verano, *seguro que para Agosto que me lo chupo entero en el agujero (Fresnedas) se pone a 40º todo el mes...*
> Ésto no es nada normal... no creéis!!


No pensaras que tu te ibas a librar, ¿verdad?  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Muchísimo verano, *seguro que para Agosto que me lo chupo entero en el agujero (Fresnedas) se pone a 40º todo el mes...*
> Ésto no es nada normal... no creéis!!


Bueno... tú lo tienes fácil  :Big Grin: 

Invéntate algo para deir que hay que echar de inyecciones desde la galería, y asunto arreglado, a 20º como mucho todo el mes de Agosto  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Y sino... siempre queda el viejo truco de cogerse todos los turnos de noche, si los compis te dejan claro  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nuevamente, viene el amigo Lorenzo con el mazo... :Frown:  :Frown: 

Martes 26


Miércoles 27


Jueves 28


Pero bueno... habrá que consolarse como uno pueda  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

La ultima imagen es del pronostico para el sabadao y domingo?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> La ultima imagen es del pronostico para el sabadao y domingo?


Sábado, domingo, lunes, martes, miércoles, jueves, y viernes. Eso está bien para cualquier día  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Seguro... esos grifos funcionarán para saciar la sed de nuestro amigo F. Lázaro, el sábado y el domingo, pero creo yo que a éstas alturas del verano y con éstas calores, todos los días los usará!!!!!!!!!!!
No artista??????'' :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Seguro... esos grifos funcionarán para saciar la sed de nuestro amigo F. Lázaro, el sábado y el domingo, pero *creo yo que a éstas alturas del verano y con éstas calores, todos los días los usará!!!!!!!!!!!
> No artista??????*''


Que bien me conoces...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En cuanto llegan las 12 de la mañana, el estómago ya empieza a gritarme: _¡illo! ¡la gasolina!_

----------


## perdiguera

Esa batería de chorros debe ser un placer verla funcionar a plena producción; si además de verla se la degusta, debe ser placer de dioses.¡Lástima de no tenerla cerquita!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo que tenemos que mirar algunos, es para el Sábado...,
Que nos espera una temperatura máxima de 37ºC... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que tenemos que mirar algunos, es para el Sábado...,
> Que nos espera una temperatura máxima de 37ºC...


Mejor ni lo miro, no sea que se me quiten las ganas de ir  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

No hay nada que no pueda resolver un buen sombrero de paja y unas cuantas cantimploras a la espalda  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo que tenemos que mirar algunos, es para el Sábado...,
> Que nos espera una temperatura máxima de 37ºC...


Pues vuelve a mirar hasta que la temperatura baje, siquiera hasta los 35
Y si no, no digas nada por lo menos

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues vuelve a mirar hasta que la temperatura baje, siquiera hasta los 35
> Y si no, no digas nada por lo menos


¡Es que se nos pone el cuerpo malo sólo con pensarlo!
Mejor esas noticias para diciembre o enero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Es que se nos pone el cuerpo malo sólo con pensarlo!
> Mejor esas noticias para diciembre o enero.


Eso no es nada... 35 y 37 para nosotros es estar dentro de un refrigerador  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Me acuerdo hace un par de años cuando se alcanzaban los 42,43... hasta 44 he llegado a ver en el termómetro de la cocina, aquello sí que era calor  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Para más cachondeo... rompimos un huevo sobre una chapa metálica que cubre parte del voladero que tengo en el patio de casa. Teníais que haber visto como se quedó el huevo. No me lo comí porque la chapa estaba sucia, porque vamos, estaba bien hecho a la plancha  :Big Grin: 

Lo bonito del sur es tener un coche negro, dejarlo un buen rato al solano y luego meterte dentro... jajaja, menuda flama al entrar, parece en infierno  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Eso no es nada... 35 y 37 para nosotros es estar dentro de un refrigerador 
> 
> Me acuerdo hace un par de años cuando se alcanzaban los 42,43... hasta 44 he llegado a ver en el termómetro de la cocina, aquello sí que era calor 
> 
> Para más cachondeo... rompimos un huevo sobre una chapa metálica que cubre parte del voladero que tengo en el patio de casa. Teníais que haber visto como se quedó el huevo. No me lo comí porque la chapa estaba sucia, porque vamos, estaba bien hecho a la plancha 
> 
> Lo bonito del sur es tener un coche negro, dejarlo un buen rato al solano y luego meterte dentro... jajaja, menuda flama al entrar, parece en infierno


Huevos a la plancha y termómetros reventados literalmente. Hace tiempo que no se ven esas cosas  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Recuerdo una vez que se reventó un mechero de estos de plástico barato dentro de la guantera del coche de mi abuelo. Explotar explotó, pero no se inflamó. Sólo quedaron los trocitos de mechero. Y esto fue en Canarias, no en Andalucía.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Huevos a la plancha y termómetros reventados literalmente. Hace tiempo que no se ven esas cosas .


Eso fue por los 2000 y algo, ahora no recuerdo que año en concreto, pero hubo uno de ellos, que fue tremendo. Salías a la calle y como corriera aire, era insorportable ese aire, más que aire, parecía fuego  :Mad: 




> Recuerdo una vez que se reventó un mechero de estos de plástico barato dentro de la guantera del coche de mi abuelo. Explotar explotó, pero no se inflamó. Sólo quedaron los trocitos de mechero. Y esto fue en Canarias, no en Andalucía.


También se me han reventado unos cuantos, algunos de ellos en el coche y uno estaba en el asiento. Menos mal que no le dió por prender  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Eso fue por los 2000 y algo, ahora no recuerdo que año en concreto, pero hubo uno de ellos, que fue tremendo. Salías a la calle y como corriera aire, era insorportable ese aire, más que aire, parecía fuego 
> 
> 
> 
> También se me han reventado unos cuantos, algunos de ellos en el coche y uno estaba en el asiento. Menos mal que no le dió por prender


Afortunadamente, la temperatura de ingición del gas de lo mecheros es bastante más alta de lo que puede alcanzar un coche negro en Sevilla a pleno Sol en el verano más caluroso de la Historia. El butano tiene su punto de autoignición en los 405ºC

----------


## FEDE

> Lo que tenemos que mirar algunos, es para el Sábado...,
> Que nos espera una temperatura máxima de 37ºC...


Buena temperatura para pegarse un chapuzón en el agua de la rivera del Huesna, ya veréis que fresquita  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Eso fue por los 2000 y algo, ahora no recuerdo que año en concreto, pero hubo uno de ellos, que fue tremendo. Salías a la calle y como corriera aire, era insorportable ese aire, más que aire, parecía fuego 
> 
> 
> También se me han reventado unos cuantos, algunos de ellos en el coche y uno estaba en el asiento. Menos mal que no le dió por prender


Yo te lo digo más exáctamente, 2003. Se batieron records de temperaturas máximas en muchas estaciones. Eso y la sequí que había.

Ese verano cuando estábamos blanqueando, subimos al campo para llevar las cosas y ya de paso bañarnos en la piscina, y se le quedó a mi abuela un bote de pintura verde encima del salpicadero..., no os cuento más. 

Dijiste antes que tener un coche negro...
No hace falta otro verano, con "mi" coche, hice la prueba, de bajar a las 17:30, cuando le había pegado bien, meter el contacto, y ver la temperatura, en una ocasión marcó 54ºC, cuando el la calle los termómetros marcaban 42ºC a la sombra.

Demasiado bueno está siendo Julio, que no hemos llegado a 40...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Buena temperatura para pegarse un chapuzón en el agua de la rivera del Huesna, ya veréis que fresquita 
> 
> Saludos


Ahora acabo de pasar por ahí, hacía las 15:30, y había gentecilla en la playa, pero en el agua solo había un par de valientes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Este fin de semana por aquí alerta amarilla, para mañana la previsión es de 37 grados y el domingo es de 38,7 grados.
Habrá que ponerse a remojo :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Este fin de semana por aquí alerta amarilla, para mañana la previsión es de 37 grados y el domingo es de 38,7 grados.
> Habrá que ponerse a remojo


Por aqui nos pone una maxima, a las 14:00, de 31º  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por aqui nos pone una maxima, a las 14:00, de 31º


De momento... :Frown: 
Del Martes al Viernes, los vientos rolaran al Este, por lo que los que nos encontremos en el centro, y mas en el Oeste, nos freiremos como papas, con temperaturas que rondaran los 40, e incluso, los superaran.

----------


## ben-amar

> De momento...
> Del Martes al Viernes, los vientos rolaran al Este, por lo que los que nos encontremos en el centro, y mas en el Oeste, nos freiremos como papas, con temperaturas que rondaran los 40, e incluso, los superaran.


Muchas gracias, agua-fiestas.  :Frown:   Pero que nos quiten lo bailao  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Si las cosas han cambiado, ¿no te podias haber callado? :Frown: 
¡Ten amigos para esto! :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> De momento...
> Del Martes al Viernes, los vientos rolaran al Este, por lo que los que nos encontremos en el centro, y mas en el Oeste, nos freiremos como papas, con temperaturas que rondaran los 40, e incluso, los superaran.





> Muchas gracias, agua-fiestas.   Pero que nos quiten lo bailao 
> Si las cosas han cambiado, ¿no te podias haber callado?
> ¡Ten amigos para esto!



Deja, deja,....

Vientos del Este  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ¡molan!

----------


## REEGE

De Tomelloso estamos a unos 36º y ésta semana dicen las previsiones que subirán un pelín... Y por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, más o menos igual!!!
Sabía yo que Agosto sería más caluroso que el "bueno" de Julio...
Que la verdad se ha portado fenomenal... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

31º se esperan para esta noche a las 00:00  :Embarrassment:   :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, calor y más calor.
Sobre todo, dicen, que para la semana que viene nos vamos a freir, veremos a ver la Feria... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frown:  :Frown: .
Aunque ayer aquí, fue un dia bastante caluroso 39ºC, por la noche se levantó un viento moderado y fresco, que obligó a taparse de madrugada con una sabanilla :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Aunque hoy está apretando bien...

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tampoco hace ni pizca de frío; "el tiempo no se lo come el lobo".

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ben-amar

Más de 38 grados en los valles del Guadalquivir, Pedroches y Genil
http://www.diariocordoba.com/index.php
Diario Córdoba | Viernes, 19 de agosto de 2011
EFE 19/08/2011

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología prevé para hoy temperaturas superiores a los 38 grados centígrados en los valles del Guadalquivir, Pedroches y Genil y por encima de los 37 en Almería capital.

El día discurrirá con intervalos nubosos, con probabilidad de chubascos o tormentas, débiles a moderados menos frecuentes y probables cuanto más al este, nuboso en el litoral mediterráneo occidental y Melilla.

Habrá temperaturas en ascenso ligero a moderado de las máximas en la mitad occidental y en la mitad oriental sin cambios o en ligero ascenso, con vientos de componente este, flojos a moderados en el interior y litoral atlántico, y moderados en el litoral mediterráneo, aumentando a fuertes del este en el litoral mediterráneo e incluso a muy fuertes en el Estrecho.

Mañana, las temperaturas pueden alcanzar los 38 grados en puntos del valle del Guadalquivir, Genil y Pedroches.

Según el pronóstico de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, el cielo estará nuboso en la mitad occidental con posibilidad de algún chubasco localmente moderado y ocasionalmente acompañado de tormentas, sobre todo en el extremo occidental, disminuyendo la nubosidad por la tarde.

En la mitad oriental el cielo permanecerá poco nuboso y nuboso en Melilla, campo de Gibraltar y Ceuta por la mañana.

Las temperaturas no sufrirán cambios en general, salvo las mínimas en la parte occidental, donde se espera que suban ligeramente.

Soplarán vientos de componente este, flojos a moderados en el interior, moderados a fuertes en el litoral y fuertes a muy fuertes en el Estrecho, disminuyendo por la tarde y girando a sur o suroeste flojos a moderados en general.

----------


## perdiguera

El calor lo tiran a raudales: Arévalo 5 de la tarde 38.5 C altitud 875 msnm provincia de Avila

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hace unas dos horas hacia las 5 de la tarde, ya he vuelto a Sevilla, y me ha saludado con 42ºC a la sombra.

Pero buenas noticias para la parte occidental y suroccidental, que, para el Domingo, las temperaturas bajarán entre 5 y 9 grados, quedandose las máximas alrededor de los 30ºC. ¡Qué bien!

----------


## ben-amar

Lucena; 19:20 (a la sombra): 39 º

¡¡toma fresquito!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que para próxima semana las cosas cambiarán, y por lo menos aquí en Sevilla, nos quedaremos, como mucho con 32ºC de máxima. Aunque hoy está apretando bien, 36ºC. Pero más apretó aquel verano, del que os voy a poner la foto que he encontrado en internet de Sevilla, verano de 2003 al sol :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: :

----------


## ben-amar

Eso podria suponer 44/45 º a la sombra; no esta mal

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso podria suponer 44/45 º a la sombra; no esta mal


Ostras, es que si fueran 55ºC a la sombra, el único método es meterse en el congelador y llenar la bañera de agua y de barras de hielo industrial  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Seguro que esa foto no está trucada, por que 55ºC no es normal. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Seguro que esa foto no está trucada, por que 55ºC no es normal.


Aquí en Sevilla sí. Por lo menos aquel verano tan caluroso de 2003.
Este año ha sido más fresquito.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Seguro que esa foto no está trucada, por que 55ºC no es normal.


Eso pasa porque están al sol.

Si estuvieran a la sombra, evidentemente no llegarían a esa temperatura ni de cachondeo, más que nada, porque si fueran 55ºC a la sombra, no habría quién viviera en Sevilla por muy acostumbrados al calor que estén.

Es lo mismo que dejar el coche al sol y luego entrar dentro. No lo he probado nunca, pero teniendo en cuenta que el verano pasado a las 12 del mediodía dentro del coche había 47ºC, es de esperar que si dejas durante la siesta el coche al sol, no es nada descabellado pensar que pueda llegar a los 60ºC dentro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Eso pasa porque están al sol.
> 
> Si estuvieran a la sombra, evidentemente no llegarían a esa temperatura ni de cachondeo, más que nada, porque si fueran 55ºC a la sombra, no habría quién viviera en Sevilla por muy acostumbrados al calor que estén.
> 
> *Es lo mismo que dejar el coche al sol y luego entrar dentro. No lo he probado nunca,* pero teniendo en cuenta que el verano pasado a las 12 del mediodía dentro del coche había 47ºC, es de esperar que si dejas durante la siesta el coche al sol, no es nada descabellado pensar que pueda llegar a los 60ºC dentro


Jejejejejeje, no lo pruebes. He visto los limpiaparabrisas pegados en el parabrisas. Y he visto quemaduras producidas al intentar abrocharte el cinturón. es como si metes un cubo de metal dentro de un horno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me parece un poco fuerte tenr que rescatar este hilo en estas fechas...
Las predicciones son que mañana en el valle del Guadalquivir sur y en el del Guadina, *se alcancen los 36ºC.*Suerte de que por la noche baja hasta los 17ºc, que si no ya sería un pasote...
Hoy "solo" 34ºC:

Jueves:


Viernes:

----------


## sergi1907

El calor que sufrimos ayer y hoy es exagerado.

Parece que para el fin de semana se normalizan las temperaturas.

----------


## ben-amar

Vereis como a partir de "los santos" cambian radicalmente las temperaturas, pasaremos del verano al invierno, sin termino medio.
Nos hemos cargado la primavera y el otoño. No hay cambio climatico, con esta crisis, hemos recortado las estaciones del año, hay que ahorrar  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vereis como a partir de "los santos" cambian radicalmente las temperaturas, pasaremos del verano al invierno, sin termino medio.
> Nos hemos cargado la primavera y el otoño.* No hay cambio climatico, con esta crisis, hemos recortado las estaciones del año, hay que ahorrar*


Jajajajajajajaja, yo creo que va a ser eso...
Pero yo apuntaria, por hacerle algunos recortes al Verano también. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy se ha registrado 40º al sol en Hellín,temperatura que hace tiempo que no había visto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nos hemos cargado la primavera y el otoño. No hay cambio climatico, *con esta crisis, hemos recortado las estaciones del año, hay que ahorrar*


Jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> yo apuntaria, por hacerle algunos recortes al Verano también.


¿Donde hay que firmar la solicitud?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hoy se ha registrado 40º al sol en Hellín,temperatura que hace tiempo que no había visto.


Aquí hemos rondado los 44ºC al sol durante toda la semana...
Aunque las buenas noticias vienen ya que a partir del viernes viene una bajada progresiva de las temperaturas para toda la Península.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_5/Tes

Diez ciudades superan su máxima temperatura para el mes de octubre.- Un potente anticiclón reaviva el fantasma de la sequía.- Los incendios y la contaminación reaparecen tras un verano lluvioso

R. MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 17/10/2011


El potente anticilón que desde hace semanas bloquea la entrada de borrascas en la Península ha llevado a los termómetros a batir en muchas ciudades sus récords de temperaturas para este mes. La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) señala que entre los días 11, 12, 13 y 14 de octubre un total de 14 observatorios en grandes ciudades superaron o igualaron la máxima registrada anteriormente. Son Lugo, Salamanca, Zaragoza, Jerez, Girona, Huelva, Huesca, Ponferrada, Madrid-Cuatro Vientos, Cáceres, Teruel, Pontevedra y Ourense.

En algunos casos, como en Salamanca O Lugo, las nuevas máximas superan en casi dos grados los anteriores récords de octubre. Ponferrada (León) llegó a 30,6 grados, con lo que superó un máximo que seguía desde 1955. En Lugo, la máxima registrada pasó de 28,2 en 2005 a 30 grados el pasado día 11. Navacerrada (Madrid) tuvo el día 12 una mínima de 14 grados, cuando el anterior récord era de 13,7 en 2006.

Ángel Rivera, portavoz de Aemet, señala lo excepcional de la situación: "No me gusta exagerar, pero ha sido muy significativo. Entre otras cosas porque no se han batido los primeros días de mes, sino casi a la mitad". El anticiclón deja ausencia de vientos y se une que actúa "sobre una masa de aire subtropical ya caliente de por sí". Según Rivera, la temperatura del aire a unos 1.500 metros de altura está entre 18 y 16 grados, cuando lo normal es que esté a entre 9 y 11".

En cuanto a la precipitación,"en toda España las lluvias están por debajo del 25% de la media, excepto en Cantabria, País Vasco y Navarra, donde ha llovido la mitad", señala Ribera. Entre el 1 de octubre y el 11, la precipitación media en España fue de un litro por metro cuadrado, cuando en ese periodo, la cifra normal sería de 25.

No solo el mes de octubre está siendo muy cálido y seco. Septiembre fue también "muy cálido, con una media de 22,1 grados, que se sitúa 1,8 por encima del valor normal", según el balance de la Aemet. Además, fue el más seco desde 1988. En cambio, julio fue el menos cálido desde 2002.

Esta situación explica los incendios forestales que azotan Galicia, después de que los nueve primeros meses del año fueran los mejores en incendios en una década. Otra consecuencia es la boina de contaminación que se ha instalado en ciudades como Madrid, y que hará que, previsiblemente, la ciudad vuelva a incumplir este año los niveles marcados por la UE.

----------


## Luján

El modelo meteorológico GSF de la Wetterzentrale alemana da la entrada de la primera borrasca atlántica en el límite de predicción. Esto es dentro de una semana, más o menos. Hasta entonces, a aguantarse.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El modelo meteorológico GSF de la Wetterzentrale alemana da la entrada de la primera borrasca atlántica en el límite de predicción. Esto es dentro de una semana, más o menos. Hasta entonces, a aguantarse.


Los modelos desde la semana pasada apuntaban ya a que este fin de semana, 22-23-24(Lunes), habría lluvias en toda la península. Yo mantengo esa esperanza de no tener que poner un rosco en el cuadrante de Octubre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ojú, no me gusta tener que rescatar este hilo tan pronto...
Pero es que los modelos de temperatura, apuntan para esta semana que nos llega una masa de aire cálido, que hará que los termómetros pasen de los agradables 21ºC a los 30ºC del Miércoles, o incluso (si se cumplen) a los 36ºC del Sábado.
Espero que se equivoquen.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Ojú, no me gusta tener que rescatar este hilo tan pronto...
> Pero es que los modelos de temperatura, apuntan para esta semana que nos llega una masa de aire cálido, que hará que los termómetros pasen de los agradables 21ºC a los 30ºC del Miércoles, o incluso (si se cumplen) a los 36ºC del Sábado.
> Espero que se equivoquen.


Por aquí llegará el Sábado hasta los 33ºc, hoy me he pasado por Calasparra(Murcia) con 24,5ºc, menudo calor!! aquí en Hellín hacía 19ºc. 36º ya en mayo, no me quiero imaginar en Julio o Agosto.....

----------


## sergi1907

Este fin de semana me voy a Almería, así que me voy a tostar :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pués haz igual que los del desierto  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   , tapados de abajo a arriba con mas de 40ºc

----------


## Luján

> Pués haz igual que los del desierto   , tapados de abajo a arriba con mas de 40ºc


Pues te digo por experiencia que con esos ropajes y tal como van no sufren calor.

Eso sí, ha de ser 40ºC y muy poca humedad. Si el calor es húmedo, la cosa cambia.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Pues te digo por experiencia que con esos ropajes y tal como van no sufren calor.
> 
> Eso sí, ha de ser 40ºC y muy poca humedad. Si el calor es húmedo, la cosa cambia.


Con un poco que suden, y un poco de viento,  te refresca.

----------


## sergi1907

En Sevilla se esperan valores máximos de hasta 35ºC durante el fin de semana y mínimas que ya desde mañana jueves se situaran en torno a los 18/19ºC.

Madrid. (Efe).- Una masa de aire caliente de origen norteafricano será la responsable los próximos días de un ascenso de las temperaturas en más de 10ºC en casi toda España, destacando el área del Valle del Guadalquivir con máximas que rozarán los 35ºC y la zona centro con registros de 31ºC.

Habrá una "subida significativa" de temperaturas para los próximos días que provocará que en el sur de España se hable de un tiempo veraniego con máximas que podrían superar los valores medios del mes de mayo, ha detallado a la Agencia Efe el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), Alejandro Lomas.

De esta manera, en la ciudad de Sevilla se esperan valores máximos de hasta 35ºC durante el fin de semana y mínimas que ya desde mañana jueves se situaran en torno a los 18/19ºC.

En la Comunidad de Madrid, el mercurio marcará desde el jueves 30ºC en la Ciudad Universitaria, Getafe y Aranjuez y 29ºC en la zona del Retiro, mientras que la mínimas se distribuirán entre los 14ºC de Getafe y los 13ºC de la zona del Retiro.

Para el portavoz de la Aemet, en la Comunidad Valenciana y zona del Mediterráneo "el calor no será tan fuerte aunque si alto" con máximas en torno a los 30ºC en Valencia y 25ºC en Barcelona.

Según datos de Meteorología, la temperatura máxima registrada durante el mes de mayo en España la alcanzó Melilla el día 9 de mayo de 2005 cuando se llegaron a alcanzar los 33 ºC .

Para mañana jueves, en Galicia y Asturias habrá algo de lluvia débil pero en el resto de España el cielo estará poco nuboso con temperaturas que seguirán subiendo salvo en el área del mediterráneo donde se esperan pocos cambios.

El viernes puede haber algún chubasco o tormenta débil localmente moderadas en el norte peninsular, y en el resto de España el cielo estará despejado con temperaturas al alza excepto en Galicia y parte del Cantábrico donde el mercurio empezará a bajar de manera más acusada desde el sábado.

La masa de aire africano durará alrededor de unos tres días por lo que a partir del sábado empezará un descenso de las temperaturas por el norte de España, aunque -ha matizado Lomas- durante el domingo aún se esperan temperaturas altas en el sur.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...10-grados.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy en Hellín se han alcanzado los 29,9ºc

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Este finde se esperan 34ºc de maxima y 20ºc de mínima en Hellín, El verano pasado nunca se han visto valores mínimos por encima de los 20ºc y aún no estamos en verano....

----------


## REEGE

Ésta mañana a las 7:30 la temperatura ambiente ya era de 16º y la máxima de ayer 30º!!!!!!!!
Y ésta semana será igual o algunos más.
Una pena ya que ahora pasamos de invierno a verano sin ninguna estación más...
*Tenemos recortes hasta en estaciones del año!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver como lleva atizando el amigo Lorenzo desde mediodía, ya ha llegado la sartén...  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

En la provincia de Zaragoza, se esperan estos días temperaturas cercanas a los 32 o 33º, altas para la fecha, aunque lejos de los 36,5º que el termómetro marcó en mayo de 2001.

La masa de aire cálido de origen africano que afecta a la Península originará temperaturas por encima de la media habitual del mes de mayo aunque no se acercarán a los valores récords del año 1999 cuando se alcanzaron en estas fechas los 39º centígrados en Sevilla o los 33º en Madrid durante 2005. 

 "Son temperaturas significativamente altas pero no excepcionales ni se lograrán récords " ha explicado el portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), Alejandro Lomas, para quien este episodio de calor forma parte del "juego" de las corrientes atmosféricas y masas de aire del mes de mayo. 

Calor en la provincia de Zaragoza
 En la provincia de Zaragoza, se esperan durante estos días temperaturas cercanas a los 32/33º C, temperaturas altas para la zona y la fecha, ha insistido Lomas, aunque distantes de los 36,5ºC que el termómetro marcó en el mes de mayo de 2001. 

 "En Bilbao sucede algo similar, los 29ºC de ahora no sobrepasan el récord de 1996 cuando el termómetro subió hasta los 36ºC." 

 El portavoz de la Aemet ha explicado que cuando el sol empieza a incidir con fuerza en el área del norte de África y del Sahara la tierra se recalienta y esta a su vez recalienta la masa de aire que está por encima. "Este aire caliente se ve afectado por la circulación atmosférica y por corrientes de aire que empujan desde el sur, se forma una lengua de temperaturas altas que invade ciertas áreas de la Península y Baleares". 

 Aunque -ha matizado- a este aumento de temperaturas no se le puede llamar ola de calor, ya que estas se refieren a un término más apropiado para la época veraniega cuando el mercurio llega a temperaturas máximas entre los 40º ó 42ºC. 

 Para Lomas, desde el punto de vista de la meteorología este es un episodio que no es "anormal en sí mismo", pero desde la posición de las teorías de Cambio Climático, considera importante la necesidad de hacer estudios que valoren con precisión si la temperatura media anual aumenta o el inicio del estío se adelanta. 

 En cuanto a la previsión para los próximos días, Lomas ha adelantado que empezará a notarse una bajada de temperaturas por el norte de la península aunque, sin embargo, se han registrado temperaturas mínimas de 23/24º C

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...87248_300.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para este domingo se esperan 32ºc en Hellín , el martes 35ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

37ºC ayer, 39ºC hoy. Esto no es normal.
Y anoche no bajamos de los 21ºC. Imposible dormir...
Mañana muy probablemente alcancemos los 40ºC.
Y esto se alarga hasta el próximo miércoles.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 39ºC hoy.


¿39º? Supongo que serán al sol no???

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿39º? Supongo que serán al sol no???


No, al sol ha rondado los 44ºC.
Se quedan cortas las predicciones. muy a menudo...
Y encima tenemos una capa en el cielo, no me queda claro si es polvo en suspensión o nubes altas. Pero el cielo está naranja.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y encima tenemos una capa en el cielo, no me queda claro si es polvo en suspensión o nubes altas. Pero el cielo está naranja.


Aquí también está así, pero en vez de naranja, está con un color beige.

De momento hay poca humedad, pero cuando se haga la noche y empiece a subir la humedad, verás que nochecita más buena vamos a pasar  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí también está así, pero en vez de naranja, está con un color beige.
> 
> De momento hay poca humedad, pero cuando se haga la noche y empiece a subir la humedad, verás que nochecita más buena vamos a pasar


Sí, bueno aquí hemos tenido humedad de 75% durante toda la noche y durante hemos tenido del 50%.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ayer se alcanzó la temperatura más alta del año 2012, 34,8ºc(35ºc), y hoy han bajado mucho las temperaturas, no pasarán de los 28ºc (-7ºc). y de momento no se prevé que sobrepasen los 30ºc durante esta semana.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ayer en Murcia alcanzaron los 38ºc, menudo calor!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según Meteoclimatic, la máxima de este año de momento es Sevilla con 40.7ºC

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Según Meteoclimatic, la máxima ha estado en Sevilla con 40.7ºC


Quería decir en Hellín jeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tocayo, ve preparando el pulverizador y el ventilador...  :Big Grin: 




> El Tiempo en Sevilla
> 
> Domingo 24 jun 41° 22°
> Lunes 25 jun 43° 22°
> Martes 26 jun 42° *24°*


No se que es peor, si la máxima del día 25 o la mínima del día 26...

Ni que decir tiene que la fuente es Eltiempo.es

----------


## sergi1907

A partir de esta semana nos va a tocar sudar bastante :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Tocayo, ve preparando el pulverizador y el ventilador... 
> 
> 
> 
> No se que es peor, si la máxima del día 25 o la mínima del día 26...
> 
> Ni que decir tiene que la fuente es Eltiempo.es


No, lo bueno que ahora dan 44ºC para el Domingo, y 45ºC para el Lunes. Miraré modelos, pero no creo...

EDIT: O lo mismo, no están tan equivocados. I esto, porque no les quedan más colores.

----------


## Luján

Ya está aquí el calor.

Viento de poniente, caliente como el de un horno, que hasta quema los ojos. 37ºC a la sombra, humedad relativa exterior, desconocida, pero baja seguro. 25ºC/50%HR dentro de casa.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues si esa humedad fuese más alta sería mucho peor, verbigracia hoy en Gavà: 35º C y un 68% humedad exterior en casa  a las 15:30 horas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy no ha hecho mucha calor por aquí de nuevo. El poniente, nos trae fresco y humedad. Solo 31ºC y 60 % de humedad, que hace ahora mismo. Creo que es para que nos preparemos para este fin de semana.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sin camisa ya y son las 10 de la mañana... menudo aguijonazo nos pegó ayer el amigo lore  :Mad: 




> Fuente: Aemet
> Badajoz	 Badajoz	 18:20	 *41.3*


Pero todavía el amigo Lorenzo tiene la bayoneta cargada...

Hoy


Mañana


Pasado mañana


En fin... es lo que hay  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Menuda semanita nos espera.

Esta noche ya ha costado dormir y ahora mismo en Tarragona 26ºC y 75% de humedad

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los mapas viene que dan miedo.
En alerta naranja hasta el Viernes...
Esta noche toda la noche con el aire a topa, y a las  12 de hoy hemos tenido que ponerlo de nuevo.

Y encima las nubes altas estas de las narices, es lo que hace falta, como no teníamos bastante con el polvo... Eah, más bochorno :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y encima las nubes altas estas de las narices, es lo que hace falta, como no teníamos bastante con el polvo... Eah, más bochorno


Nada que no conozcamos ya...

Ya sabemos el antídoto para estas calores, vamos, por lo menos el mío  :Big Grin: :

----------


## perdiguera

> ....
> 
> En fin... es lo que hay


Cuando llegue a la oficina y vaya al fotoprix te pondré unas cuantas de glaciares, de los que no hay hilo específico, y al menos te refrescarás visualmente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Pero Lorenzo... qué te hemos hecho nosotros para que nos trates así?  :Mad: 

La imagen de Meteoclimatic ahora mismo no deja dudas...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, hoy os estais hartando bien por Extremadura, por aquí, tan solo hemos rozado tímidamente los 40ºC...
Pero con la calima que hace, cualquiera sale a la calle...

----------


## Luján

Dicen que 32ºC de máxima hoy por aquí. Se nota la calima, pero la cercanía del mar también.

¡Que a gusto se estaba hoy en la playa entre las 19:00 y las 21:30!  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Que a gusto se estaba hoy en la playa entre las 19:00 y las 21:30!


Seguro te habrás puesto ciego a horchata!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Seguro te habrás puesto ciego a horchata!


Pos no, la verdad.

En las playas a las que voy no hay chiringuitos ni carritos de horchata. Casi que más que playa son "lotiral" 

Algo así:


Con la perra no podemos ir a playas urbanas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

28º y son la 01:30 de la madrugada  :Mad: 

Pero lo peor no es eso, lo peor es que dentro de casa hay más de 30ºC, así no hay ni dios que duerma  :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Menosmal que de cara a la semana ue viene bajan las temperaturas, por ejemplo el lunes, 28ºc---14ºc.

Jueves, viernes y Sábado, días de 40ºc y con mínimas de 24ºc.... Si hoy ya ha costado dormir con mínimas de 20ºc no me quiero imaginar con 24ºc o 25ºc....

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda, anda, no os quejéis tanto...
Ayer hizo aquí máxima de 40ºC, y toda la noche con el aire acondicionado puesto, a las 03:00, 28ºC.
Y hoy a las 12:30, ya hacía 39ºC a la sombra y termómetro que estaba al sol, marcaba ya 44ºC.
Hoy a las 17:00, o por ahí, tengo pensado salir a mirar el que hay al lado de mi casa, a ver si llega a 50ºC.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

35º en Hellín, esta tarde puede llover algo por aquí, devido a las tormentas que se han formado en el norte de Andalucia

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lorenzo tiene ganas de batir registros... se está empleando con saña  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ayer, decidí, salir un rato con la bici. No pensaba que tan tarde hiciera tanta calor:

*20:30*


*21:45*

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Ayer, decidí, salir un rato con la bici. No pensaba que tan tarde hiciera tanta calor:
> 
> *20:30*
> 
> 
> *21:45*


Pfff, ¿¿eso es real?? :EEK!:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy en Hellín se esperan máximas de 36ºc, la temperatura mas alta del año. Y para mañana 39ºc....

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y tanto...
De ayer por la tarde a esas horas.

----------


## Luján

Esos termómetros no son muy fiables, pues muchas veces la estructura está a pleno sol, pero sí que valen para hacerse una idea.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esos termómetros no son muy fiables, pues muchas veces la estructura está a pleno sol, pero sí que valen para hacerse una idea.


Ya pero, ayer no había mucho sol, que digamos...
La calima esta, que solo trae bochorno y polvo, mucho polvo -.-

----------


## Los terrines

Hoy he venido de la Serena a Badajoz, y a las 16:30, al salir, el termómetro del coche se ha puesto a 43º, y al llegar a Badajoz, a las 18:15, marcaba 41º.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

El mercurio podría empezar a relajarse a partir del jueves menos en Catalunya, donde se espera que la ola de calor se alargue hasta el sábado.

Madrid. (Efe).- Los 28,5 grados de Castuera (Badajoz) han sido un indicativo de la noche de insomnio a causa del calor que ha padecido la mayor parte de España y que, a falta de datos definitivos, podría ser una de las más cálidas en lo que va de año.

No lejos de esa temperatura, Antequera (Málaga) y Cañaveral (Cáceres) con 26 grados centígrados cada una, han sido las localidades, junto al pueblo pacense, más afectadas por la ola de calor que empezó el fin de semana.

Son temperaturas altas que han afectado a toda España ya que en puntos del Valle de Guadalquivir, Extremadura, Castilla La Mancha, Madrid y las Islas Canarias las mínimas oscilaron entre los 26/20ºC aunque faltan los datos definitivos, ha detallado el portavoz en funciones de la Aemet, Francisco Martín.

"En el observatorio del Retiro de Madrid, por ejemplo, el termómetro marcaba a las 3.00 de la madrugada 29 grados centígrados descendiendo hasta los 25,9 grados centígrados a las 6.00 horas". Además ha afirmado Martín, el calor de la noche pasada seguirá siendo protagonista durante la jornada de hoy, el día más caluroso en "extensión" por afectar a toda la península, las Islas Baleares y las Islas Canarias.

Será a partir del jueves cuando las temperaturas comiencen lentamente a descender por la entrada de una borrasca por el norte peninsular que empezará a notarse en Galicia.

Por otro lado, durante la jornada del martes día 26 se batieron récords de temperaturas máximas absolutas para el mes de junio en las provincias de Valladolid, Ávila, Segovia, Zamora, Salamanca, Madrid, Toledo, Cáceres y Tenerife, y el Puerto de Navacerrada (Madrid).

En la provincia de Jaén se batió el récord anual de temperaturas máximas desde 1985 al marcar el termómetro los 42,5 grados centígrados, mientras que en Madrid capital se alcanzaron los 39,1 grados centígrados sobrepasando los 38 grados que se registraron en 1994.

En el aeropuerto de Madrid-Barajas, la temperatura máxima alcanzó los 39,8, y en el Puerto de Navacerrada se llegó a los 29,9 grados centígrados. Valladolid y Ávila alcanzaron máximas de 38,8 y 35,6 grados centígrados, respectivamente; en Toledo el mercurio subió hasta los 40,7 grados y en la provincia de Cáceres la temperatura máxima fue de 41,6 grados centígrados.

Sigue activado el plan PROCICAT en Catalunya

La Dirección General de Protecció Civil de la Generalitat (DGPC) mantiene activado en fase de alerta del Plan de Protecció Civil de Catalunya PROCICAT por ola de calor dadas las previsiones del Servici Meteorológic de Catalunya (SMC).

Según las previsiones a partir de hoy miércoles se irá intensificando aún más el calor y el episodio de ola de calor se podría alargar hasta el sábado.   Hoy, las comarcas más afectadas por este aumento significativo de las temperaturas son según las previsiones: Garrigues, Noguera, Pallars Jussà, Pla d'Urgell, Ribera d'Ebre, Segrià y Urgell.

Por otra parte, y con menor probabilidad se encuentran: Alt Empordà, Alt Urgell, Alta Ribagorça, Anoia, Bages, Berguedà, Cerdanya, Conca de Barberà, Garrigues, Garrotxa, Noguera, Osona, Pallars Jussà, Pallars Sobirà, Pla d'Urgell, Priorat, Ribera d'Ebre, Ripollès, Segarra, Solsonès, Terra Alta y Vall d'Aran.  

Temperaturas superiores a los 35 grados

Este miércoles, según el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya han alcanzado los 36,9 grados en Vilanova de Meià y los 35,9 en Oliola (Noguera), 35,9 grados en Alcarràs (Segrià) y 35,7 grados en La Pobla de Segur.

En El Poal y Mollerussa (Pla d'Urgell), por su parte, se ha llegado a los 34,7 y 34,1 grados, respectivamente, mientras que en Cervera el termómetro ha marcado los 34,4 grados y Oliana (Alt Urgell) 35.5 grados.

Al sur de Catalunya, Aldover (Baix Ebre) ha registrado 32 grados y Mas de Barberans (Montsià), 31,3 grados. En cuanto a otras localidades catalanas, el Pont de Vilomara (Bages) ha registrado 35 grados y Artés, también en el Bages, 34,8 grados.

En Gurb (Osona), se han alcanzado los 34,1 grados y en Olot y Girona, 33,8 y 32,5 grados, respectivamente. En Barcelona capital, la temperatura máxima se registró en el observatorio de la Zona Universitaria, con 32,1 grados y el Raval, 31,1.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...29-grados.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy he venido de la Serena a Badajoz, y a las 16:30, al salir, el termómetro del coche se ha puesto a 43º, y al llegar a Badajoz, a las 18:15, marcaba 41º.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


Me lo creo, me lo creo.

Y si lo tenías al sol, cuando te hayas montado estaría hirviendo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ayer, decidí, salir un rato con la bici. No pensaba que tan tarde hiciera tanta calor:
> 
> *20:30*


Mira tu por donde, el mismo termómetro, que yo, fotografié, pero 3 horas antes(el cartel, se cambia solo, de manera automática, tiene una ruleta, ya sabéis...)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .



Y este es de otra zona de Sevilla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenos los carteles  :Big Grin: 

Edad de Hielo 4... Temperatura: 46ºC  :Big Grin: 

Aunque no se yo que es peor, si una edad de hielo a 46ºC, o una caña a 50ºC...  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me hace gracia, ver que en Alemania, están en alerta Roja por temperaturas máximas de hasta 38ºC. Cuando aquí no la activan hasta 44ºC...
Y en Polonia también la alerta roja, por la temperatura media del día supera los 27ºC, cuando aquí la media de ayer, sin alerta, fue de 26.7. 

Estos Europeos alarmistas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?lang=es_ES

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estos Europeos alarmistas ...


Jajaja. Tenías que ver a todos los escandinavos, ex-soviéticos y algunos polacos en el Cto. de Europa... estaban algunos igual que un tomate. Había algunos, que estaban embadurnados en crema, y las mujeres directamente se iban a meter al agua en la zona que no estaba acotada  :Big Grin: 

Pero espérate... que había un ucraniano el bicho que con los 40ºC que había, estaba el tío ahí con un pantalón de pana y una camisa de cuadros de manga larga, jaja, ese se pensaba que iba a estar nevando por aquí, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

46ºC para el próximo fin de semana según, eltiempo.es . Espero cambien los modelos, pero las últimas salidas apuntan a la línea de 28ºC a 850hPa, ocupando el sur de España. Prepararse para la siguiente ola de calor...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 46ºC para el próximo fin de semana según, eltiempo.es . Espero cambien los modelos, pero las últimas salidas apuntan a la línea de 28ºC a 850hPa, ocupando el sur de España. Prepararse para la siguiente ola de calor...


Vaya hombre, parece que está esperando a que uno tenga planes para apretar en todo su explendor  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

40ºC para esta semana que viene...
Y además también en morado toda Extremadura. Va a hacer calorcito general otra vez. 
Con lo fresquitos que estábamos...

----------


## perdiguera

Las lluvias de este mediodía significan calor mañana.
Y así lo dicen los pronósticos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preperaos, Españoles de la mitad Occidental.
Los vientos rolan a componente Este, lo que significa calor por estos lares.
Temperaturas máximas entre los 36ºC y los 41ºC.

Martes:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me sigue sorprendiendo las alertas en Europa.
Bueno, lo primero es que está media Europa en Alerta por fuertes tormentas. Incluso hay nivel 3 en el ESTOFEX.
Pero a lo que me vengo a referir, es que alerta Roja en Serbia, por calor. Temp. máximas de 38ºC.
Y en Bulgaria, aquí sí es normal, de 41ºC a 43ºC de máxima. Eso sí que es calorcito del bueno...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía como vienen los mapas de esta semana. Atentos al miércoles, alerta desde Gran Canaria hasta los Pirineos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me sigue sorprendiendo las alertas en Europa.
> Bueno, lo primero es que está media Europa en Alerta por fuertes tormentas. *Incluso hay nivel 3 en el ESTOFEX.*


¿Has visto el tornado ese que ha habido en Polonia?


Fuente: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/...lonia_yv.shtml

Tiene toda la pinta de haber sido un F2 o incluso hasta un F3: http://www.abc.es/videos-internacion...955080001.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí. No ha sido el único, ha habido otros pocos más.
Ha habido bastantes Supercélulas por esa zona. 
Que pena que por aquí no se acumule suficiente calor todavía... o no venga una DANA o algo...

----------


## perdiguera

¡Por favor no llames a la bicha!
Me temo que este año, con los calores que se están produciendo se den unas condiciones estupendas para la formación de DANAS.
Si encima queremos que vengan rápidas tendremos más de las que deseemos.

----------


## Luján

El Mediterráneo aún está algo fresco para producir DANAs en condiciones.

De momento, por aquí lo único que se forman son algunas nubes de evolución en el interior que dejan ocasionalmente algunos chubascos.

El día de la conjunción selenita-jupiteriana estaba lloviendo en algunas zonas del interior de la cuenca del Palancia y del Turia, muy suave, ideal para asentar la tierra quemada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡Por favor no llames a la bicha!
> Me temo que este año, con los calores que se están produciendo se den unas condiciones estupendas para la formación de DANAS.
> Si encima queremos que vengan rápidas tendremos más de las que deseemos.


Sí bueno. Pero para las fechas que estamos tampoco es que haya muchas tormentas, por no decir alguna.
Pero en realidad, para que haya una buena racha de tormentas, haría falta temperaturas por encima de los 38ºC durante por lo menos 10 días. Pero lo que está haciendo en 40ºC 5 días, y 32ºC los 12 siguientes.
Y así lo único que uno puede esperar es esa baja-borrasca-DANA, que tenemos todos los años hacia mediados de Agosto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Este año, a este paso me parece a mí que que ni borrascas, ni tormentas, ni DANA's ni ná... menudo cerrojazo le ha echado alguien a las nubes  :Mad: 

Eso ha sido la Merkel seguro... sino, fijaros como está lloviendo en el norte y el este de Europa, la mitad de los ríos desbordados el otro día, y por aquí nosotros sin catar ni una sola gota  :Mad:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo creo que este Otoño va a ser húmedo...esperemos que sí.

Temperatura máxima hoy en Hellin= 31,3ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Yo creo que este Otoño va a ser húmedo...esperemos que sí.
> 
> Temperatura máxima hoy en Hellin= 31,3ºc


31ºC es lo que hace aquí ahora mismo.
Máxima 40ºC

----------


## REEGE

Calor axfisiante entre la una y seis de la tarde por la zona del Fresnedas...
Mañana os diré "la nota"... que seguro pasa o roza los 40º C!!
Es lo que toca, la verdad es que por mi pueblo estamos disfrutando de un verano excepcional... por ahora!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy he recogido 13,9ºc de mínima en mi huerto, que está a 582mts


Mientras que en Hellín ciudad 17,6ºc a 532mts, menuda diferendia...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy aquí al amigo Lorenzo se le ha vuelto a ir la mano con el termostato...

Ahora mismo por encima de 30ºC, suerte que no hay demasiada humedad y medio se puede soportar.

----------


## REEGE

Chicos por el Fresnedas a las 12 ya teníamos 34º...
Hoy seguro que llegamos a lo de ayer...
*Ayer 39º      *

----------


## embalses al 100%

No veas como viene el mapa para mañana 40ºC en amplias zonas que llegan hasta Madrid.
Incluso superandolos en algunos sitios.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yeah!  :Big Grin:  

Según Meteoclimatic: 	Badajoz - Ciudad Jardín (Badajoz)	*43,0*
Según Aemet: Badajoz	 Badajoz	 17:40	 *41.7*

Como mañana siga por los mismos derroteros, me iré a pegarme un chapuzón al río Guadiana a ver si nos refrigeramos un poco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajaja. Por lo que veo, hace fresquito por ahí también.
41ºC ahora. Yo que tu no fiaba mucho de Meteoclimatic.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jajajajaja. Por lo que veo, hace fresquito por ahí también.
> 41ºC ahora. *Yo que tu no fiaba mucho de Meteoclimatic*.


Sí, hace fresquito  :Smile: 

Ya, Meteoclimatic no es muy fiable. me fío más del termómetro del coche, que marca por encima de 50º el bicho, se va a derretir el volante  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí no llegamos a esas cifras, pero la humedad hace que sea casi imposible dormir :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí no llegamos a esas cifras, pero la humedad hace que sea casi imposible dormir


Ahí llevas razón. Lo malo no es el calor que haga por la tarde, sino por la noche.
Anoche tuvimos 25ºC de mínima, pero la humedad, por aquí poca. La máxima humedad fue del 50%.
Hoy la mínima rondará esa cifra, aunque a lo mejor hace menos, porque ha rolado el aire a SW.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo en mi huerto bien fresquito, 12,9ºc de mínima esta noche....de maxima, 34,6ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

38ºC ahora mismo. Llegaramos a los 40ºC otra vez hoy.
La mínima esta noche fue de 25ºC.

----------


## REEGE

La máxima de ayer... otra vez 39º!!!!!!!! 
Y esa es la temperatura que hay ahora mismo!!!!!!!

----------


## Luján

El miércoles, en Zaragoza, los termómetros marcaban entre 30ºC y 35ºC o así según donde estuvieran, pero el calor se notaba más en el suelo. En la Plaza del Pilar, por ejemplo, el suelo, literalmente, quemaba. Lo pudimos comprobar porque Luna caminaba de sombra en sombra y cuando le tocaba pisar soleado, se le quemaban las patas. Iba como intentando quitarlas del suelo, cosa que evidentemente no podía hacer ya que no puede volar.

Pobrecita.

No sabemos la suerte que tenemos de tener zapatos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El miércoles, en Zaragoza, los termómetros marcaban entre 30ºC y 35ºC o así según donde estuvieran, pero el calor se notaba más en el suelo. En la Plaza del Pilar, por ejemplo, el suelo, literalmente, quemaba. Lo pudimos comprobar porque Luna caminaba de sombra en sombra y cuando le tocaba pisar soleado, se le quemaban las patas. Iba como intentando quitarlas del suelo, cosa que evidentemente no podía hacer ya que no puede volar.
> 
> Pobrecita.
> 
> *No sabemos la suerte que tenemos de tener zapatos.*


Luján, para todo hay solución... mira que bien le quedarían estos botines rosas a Luna, jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://accesoriosparaperros.blogspot...ra-perros.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Para mediados de la semana que viene se espera que las temperaturas pasen los 40ºc.

Para Hellín dan 41ºc, hasta ahora la máxima ha sido 39,8ºc.

Lo vamos a pasar muy mal :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para Hellín dan 41ºc, hasta ahora la máxima ha sido 39,8ºc.
> 
> Lo vamos a pasar muy mal


¿41ºC? Eso no es nada...  :Big Grin: 

Embalses al 100% no se si se acordará, pero hace 9 años, por todo el suroeste peninsular hubo una ola de calor más propia del desierto más que de la Península Ibérica, ola de calor durante la cual se batieron numerosos registros históricos.




> http://foro.tiempo.com/ahora-mismo-e...-t3670.72.html
> 
> 1 de Agosto de 2003:
> 
> *Mérida 46,4º*
> Morón 46º
> Córdoba 45,8º
> Sevilla 45,3º
> Jerez de la Frontera 45,1º
> ...


Y en Amareleja, Portugal, entre Alqueva y la frontera con España, los termómetros rompieron con la histórica marca de *47.3ºC*  :EEK!: 

Pero lo peor de todo no eran esas temperaturas brutales, lo peor fue la sensación térmica que tranquilamente andaría cerca de los 50ºC, fuego puro.

Recuerdo que ese día pusimos el termómetro en la terraza y llegó hasta la raya del 47, y obviamente, el que pusimos al sol, reventó. Aquel día sí que fue bueno, el día propio para ponerse a zachar, coger espárragos, buscar cardillos o ir a pescar  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> ¿41ºC? Eso no es nada... 
> 
> Embalses al 100% no se si se acordará, pero hace 9 años, por todo el suroeste peninsular hubo una ola de calor más propia del desierto más que de la Península Ibérica, ola de calor durante la cual se batieron numerosos registros históricos.
> 
> 
> 
> Y en Amareleja, Portugal, entre Alqueva y la frontera con España, los termómetros rompieron con la histórica marca de *47.3ºC* 
> 
> Pero lo peor de todo no eran esas temperaturas brutales, lo peor fue la sensación térmica que tranquilamente andaría cerca de los 50ºC, fuego puro.
> ...


Y yo quejándome... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


La máxima desde que me acuerdo fueron 42,2ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿41ºC? Eso no es nada... 
> 
> Embalses al 100% no se si se acordará, pero hace 9 años, por todo el suroeste peninsular hubo una ola de calor más propia del desierto más que de la Península Ibérica, ola de calor durante la cual se batieron numerosos registros históricos.
> 
> 
> 
> Y en Amareleja, Portugal, entre Alqueva y la frontera con España, los termómetros rompieron con la histórica marca de *47.3ºC* 
> 
> Pero lo peor de todo no eran esas temperaturas brutales, lo peor fue la sensación térmica que tranquilamente andaría cerca de los 50ºC, fuego puro.
> ...


 :EEK!: 
Me acuerdo, me acuerdo. Por ahí está la foto esa del termómetro marcando 53ºC.
Además de que duró más de 20 días la ola de calor, fueron algunos días, como ese 1 de Agosto que era un infierno. Y por las noches, la más fresquita, 27-28ºC. 

Hubo un día, que la humedad, estaba moderadamente alta, y salió en las noticias que la sensación térmica en Sevilla iba a ser de hasta 54ºC.




> Y yo quejándome...
> 
> 
> La máxima desde que me acuerdo fueron 42,2ºc


De esos tenemos varios durente el verano por aquí  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hubo un día, que la humedad, estaba moderadamente alta, y salió en las noticias que la sensación térmica en Sevilla iba a ser de hasta 54ºC.


Por eso decía lo de la sensación térmica. Si encima de +45ºC, le sumas humedad alta, eso es un infierno. De hecho, en Sevilla creo recordar que fallecieron 2 personas mayores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Manma mía...
Alerta roja por calor para mañana, cuanto tiempo sin ver eso...
44ºC por estos lares, nos vamos a asar. Hoy ya se nota.

----------


## sergi1907

Aparte de esta alerta roja, se presenta un mes de agosto bastante caluroso.
Toca refrescarse bien y esperar que pase :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

El sábado la vamos a probar bien  :Big Grin: 




> Toca refrescarse bien y esperar que pase


Yo ya estoy efectuando el tratamiento de choque ante la calor (adjunto), jeje  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Lo de las cervezas está bien pero tanto las croquetas como la patatas fritas dan más calor que quitan y lo que es peor más sed. Yo estoy directamente dentro de la nevera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Máximas de 44.7 en Castuera y 44.6 en Córdoba.
Dios... Menudo infierno. Y para mañana aumentan las alertas:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Díoss!! alerta roja en Hellín por 43ºc. No recuerdo una temperatura más alta en Hellín.... :Frown: 

Que calor!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Viva el que inventó el Aire Acondicionado*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Miedo me dan las temperaturas de mañana, propias del desierto libio. Mira que para que den alerta roja en Extremadura, la cosa tiene que ser muy gorda...

Mañana puede que volvamos a ese 2003 y sus temperaturas de 46 y 47...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Miedo me dan las temperaturas de mañana, propias del desierto libio. Mira que para que den alerta roja en Extremadura, la cosa tiene que ser muy gorda...
> 
> Mañana puede que volvamos a ese 2003 y sus temperaturas de 46 y 47...


Creo que mañana vamos a ver muchos records.
Aquí se ha suspendido un campeonato ciclista de preferia, que se celebraba mañana a partir de las 11:00.
Acabo de mirar los datos de AEMET, 43.1ºC de máxima hoy aquí, en La Puebla de los Infantes.
Mañana seguramente lleguemos a los 44ºC

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando veo esas predicciones siempre me pregunto ¿Cuantos grados tendrán en Tinduf los cooperantes y los habitantes? Y en el Sahel, el Darfour, el Chad, etc, etc... Esas personas que no sólo no tienen aire acondicionado sino que a veces ni agua potable para beber.
Creo que deberíamos, yo el primero, quejarnos menos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Cuando veo esas predicciones siempre me pregunto ¿Cuantos grados tendrán en Tinduf los cooperantes y los habitantes? Y en el Sahel, el Darfour, el Chad, etc, etc... Esas personas que no sólo no tienen aire acondicionado sino que a veces ni agua potable para beber.
> Creo que deberíamos, yo el primero, quejarnos menos.


Ahí, seguramente el día que haga 44ºC, será el más fresco.
Si yo no es quejarme, es seguirlo e informar. A mí estos eventos extremos me encantan. 
Aquí en el pueblo, tampoco tenemos aire acondicionado, si ha calor, el ventilador al lado, como estoy ahora  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A mí estos eventos extremos me encantan.


¿Estás de coña?  :Big Grin: 




> Aquí en el pueblo, tampoco tenemos aire acondicionado, si ha calor, el ventilador al lado, como estoy ahora


Y el agua del pozo... fresquita fresquita. Y recién cogida, al botijo o en una botella dentro de la tinaja.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Estás de coña? 
> 
> Y el agua del pozo... fresquita fresquita. Y recién cogida, al botijo o en una botella dentro de la tinaja.


Jajajajaja. 
Anda que no, más fría que si estuviera de la nevera. Pero no abunda. El caudal de los pozos ha bajado considerablemente.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

IMPRESIONANTE

31ºc a estas horas....está costando dormir.... :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según datos oficiales de la Aemet, así va el medallero...

* 45.2º - Córdoba Aeropuerto
 45º - Écija
 44.5º - Albox*

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Según datos oficiales de la Aemet, así va el medallero...
> 
> * 45.2º - Córdoba Aeropuerto
>  45º - Écija
>  44.5º - Albox*


Eso es una barbaridad. A la sombra es mucho. Al sol, ha hecho 52ºC aquí. En Córdoba habrán reventado los termómetros.
La máxima ha estado rondando los 43.5-44ºC. Pero de Aemet solo hay datos hasta las 15:00.

----------


## embalses al 100%

44ºC a las 19:00, aquí.
46ºC en Córdoba. Vaya día...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Termómetros hoy en Sevilla...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajajajajaja.
Pues ayer no hizo mucho en la capital, solo 42ºC. Y eso que estábamos en alerta roja.
Hoy, que estamos en naranja, vamos ya por 45ºC a la sombra.

Aquí ya en La Puebla de los Infantes, estamos a 43.2ºC a la sombra y unos 53ºC al sol. En la calle no se puede estar. Bastan 5 min para que ya estés totalmente empapado. Hoy, en cualquier chapa se podría freir un huevo.

----------


## ben-amar

Nos esta haciendo un fresquito que pa´que.  ayer noche (22:00 horas) solo habia 34ª

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otra vez viene Lorenzo con el mazo...  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Este final de verano se va a hacer muy largo.

Por aquí estos días cuesta mucho dormir entre el calor y la humedad

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué final, si estamos en pleno verano! 
Aquí la humedad hace que sea irrespirable el aire. Es un año al que se le puede aplicar, con toda justicia, la famosa palabra italiana "ferragosto".

----------


## jlois

Pues por esta "esquina" peninsular las temperaturas están dando una ligera tregua... Pero solo ligera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por suerte, en cierto sitio el día 25 habrá 31º de máxima, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Ahora mismo por la zona norte del Guadalquivir estamos entre 39º y 40º!!!!
Dos días más y con un poco de suerte ya mismo decimos adios a las olas de calor, que ya estoy un poco harto!!
Jope, ni una tormenta de verano éste año, que aburrimiento!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

Por no haber no ha habido ni cabañuelas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Jope, ni una tormenta de verano éste año, que aburrimiento!!!!


Ya te digo. Me acuerdo que antes por estas fechas, por aquí ya llevábamos un montón de tormentas, pero este año ni eso...  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Había pensado ponerme a estudiar un rato las líneas del ataque indio de rey, pero hace tanto calor que el caballo g dice que no quiere salir de su casilla, dice que se está mejor a la sombra de la torre, jeje. La temperatura en sí no es demasiado alta, pero hace bastante bochorno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí traigo una buenísima noticia, y es tras tener una máxima hoy de 40ºC, desde hace hora y media, sopla SW, y la temperatura se ha desplomado ya a 34ºC, por lo que creo que esta noche podremos dormir por fin.
La mínima de anoche fue 26ºC

----------


## perdiguera

> Había pensado ponerme a estudiar un rato las líneas del ataque indio de rey, pero hace tanto calor que el caballo g dice que no quiere salir de su casilla, dice que se está mejor a la sombra de la torre, jeje. La temperatura en sí no es demasiado alta, pero hace bastante bochorno.


¡Ele la gracia!
Eso es tomárselo con por alegrías y lo demás son cuentos.
Hoy de 8 a 18 al sol en una carretera, buscando la sombra, desesperadamente, de la furgoneta, me ha bebido 3 litros de agua, una gaseosa de medio litro, una jarra de vino de otro medio, una coca y un seven up. 
Y cuando he llegado al hotel, una botella de medio litro de agua, y ahora llevo el segundo cubata, tras pasar por la ducha y la cama, con el aire acondicionado a tope, de coca doble con ron.
Y no he orinado nada.
Hasta 45 grados ha marcado el termómetro del coche.
Me voy a cenar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y no he orinado nada.


Normal. No llega ni a los riñones... antes ya se la ha chupado el cuerpo  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> Normal. No llega ni a los riñones... antes ya se la ha chupado el cuerpo


Menos bromas, que desde el sabado que estuve en Albagés, tengo problemas en el riñón :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Unas imágenes del termómetro del coche el pasado día 11, que no daba más:

EDIT: Jod*r que grandes son las fotos del móvil...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es lo que pasa por dejarlo al sol...

Todavía me acuerdo de aquellos 47ºC que marcaba en el embalse de García de Sola y no eran ni las 12 de la mañana  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo una foto de hace un par días. Me consta que llegó a marcar más.
Menos mal que estamos en otoño  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

